# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Westendin Linja Oy konkurssiin

## citybus

Paitsi Suomi24:llä, myös muut hevosmiesten tietotoimistot tiedoittavat Westendin Linja Oy:n tänään jättäneen konkurssihakemuksen alioikeudelle.

http://keskustelu.suomi24.fi/node/10954451

----------


## Nak

:Sad:  jos tämä olisi totta, kuka pystyisi jatkamaan westendin linjaliikenteen hoitamista?

----------


## Aq-Zu

Mitenköhän tämä tulee vaikuttamaan HSL:n toimintaan tulevaisuudessa... Linjat tietenkin vaihtaisi liikennöitsijää ja Bussit (uudet käyttökelpoiset) siirtyvät muille firmoille... tulee ikävä  :Frown:

----------


## aki

> jos tämä olisi totta, kuka pystyisi jatkamaan westendin linjaliikenteen hoitamista?


Taitaa olla ensimmäinen kerta jos bussiyhtiö tekee HSL-liikenteessä konkurssin kesken sopimuskauden, miten tällaisessa tilanteessa silloin toimitaan? Voidaanko konkurssiin ajautuneen yhtiön linjat antaa jollekin/joillekin yhtiöille hoidettavaksi sopimuskauden loppuun asti, vai joudutaanko ne kilpailuttamaan uudestaan? Veolia varmaankin voisi ottaa hoitaakseen Vantaan suunnan linjat 452, 453 ja 516 kun nyt jo hoitaa noin puolet liikenteestä. Miten sitten kalustonluovutus tapahtuu konkurssitilanteessa?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:56 ----------

HS:n uutinen aiheesta http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...i_konkurssiin/

----------


## Joonas Pio

HSL:n tiedote aiheesta:

http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/liike...001041217.aspx

HSL:n hallitus käsittelee asiaa huomisessa kokouksessaan.

----------


## zige94

> HS:n uutinen aiheesta http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...i_konkurssiin/


Uutisessa sanotaan myös että Westendi ajaisi osan 400N vuoroista? No, senkin Veolia hoitaa varmasti. Tehdäänkö muista linjoista pikainen tarjouspyyntö? Itseäni kiinnostaisi myös, miten tälläisissä tapauksissa toimitaan, kun konkurssiin mennään kesken sopimuskauden.

----------


## hana

> Uutisessa sanotaan myös että Westendi ajaisi osan 400N vuoroista? No, senkin Veolia hoitaa varmasti. Tehdäänkö muista linjoista pikainen tarjouspyyntö? Itseäni kiinnostaisi myös, miten tälläisissä tapauksissa toimitaan, kun konkurssiin mennään kesken sopimuskauden.


Veolia on ajanut koko nykyisen sopimuskauden kaikki 400N lähdöt nykyiselläänkin. Yllätyshän tämä ei ollut. Pohdin tuossa miltä liikennöitsijä tilanne näyttää esim. viiden vuoden päästä vuonna 2017. Veikkaisin että Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne ja Korsisaari on kadonnut HSL-alueelta ja ehkä myös Helb. Veolia-Transport ja Nobina tuskin kumpikaan on liikenteessä nykyisellä nimellään. Åbergin Linja ja Tammelundin Liikenne jatkanee toimintaansa pieni muotoisena. Pohjolan Liikenne lienee laajentanut toimintaansa ehkä Helbin oston myötä. Taksikuljetus lienee pikkubussi puolella voimissaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Liikennöinti Westendin Linjan linjoilla jatkuu normaalisti:

http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/liike...001041217.aspx

----------


## hana

> Liikennöinti Westendin Linjan linjoilla jatkuu normaalisti:
> 
> http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/liike...001041217.aspx


Ei lähiviikkoina, mutta eiköhän WL:n tarina ole tältä osin kohtapuolin ohi.

----------


## Rasbelin

Olihan tämä odotettavissa, aikataulu vaan puuttui. Osanottoni kaikkien niiden puolesta, joille on edessä taloudellisesti vaikeat ajat tämän johdosta. Henkilökohtaisten tragedioiden määrää en lähde veikkaamaan, sillä kukaan ei varmastikaan osaa vielä sanoa kuinka moni siirtyy suoraan muihin yrityksiin tai muille aloille.

Entisiä aikoja itsekin muistellen.

----------


## iTapio

Kun Liikenne Oy lopetti viimeisten linjojensa ajamisen kesken sopimuskauden, ne siirrettiin jollain "lehmänkaupalla" mm. HKL-Bussiliikenteelle. Lieneeköhän tässäkin sama menettely?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Huomenna selviää WL:n liikennöimien linjojen tulevaisuus, kun konkurssipesä ja HSL keskustelevat asiasta keskenään.

----------


## Nak

Kun en konkurssi asioista mitään tiedä, niin mietin onko konkurssipesän mahdollista antaa liikenne alihankintaan? 
111 kuitenkin varmaan siirtyy kokonaisuudessaan veolialle, onhan kyseessä kuitenkin alunperin veolian voittama linja. Muuthan taitavat olla wessun omia linjoja.

Harmi homma, ja jaksamista itse kullekin asianosaiselle  :Smile: 

E: Olipa Wl:n omillakin sivuilla lyhyehkö tiedoite http://wl.fi/linja.html

----------


## Miska

> Kun Liikenne Oy lopetti viimeisten linjojensa ajamisen kesken sopimuskauden, ne siirrettiin jollain "lehmänkaupalla" mm. HKL-Bussiliikenteelle. Lieneeköhän tässäkin sama menettely?


Oy Liikenne Ab:lla olisi ollut kesästä 2001 lähtien enää yksi linja (730). Käsittääkseni HKL-Bussiliikenne ajoi sopimuskauden lopun alihankintana. Sinänsä kai tuon liikenteen olisi voinut siirtää saman konsernin toiselle yritykselle eli Lähilinjoille, mutta jostain syystä näin ei toimittu.

----------


## antti

Vastauksena herra Nak:lle: kun joukkoliikenneluvan haltija joutuu konkurssiin, on konkurssipesällä oikeus harjoittaa liikennettä kolmen kuukauden ajan konkurssiin joutumisesta. Näin sanoo joukkoliikennelaki 50 §. Siitä eteenpäin HSL päättää jatkosta ja tuskin kysyy Westendiltä mitään.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun en konkurssi asioista mitään tiedä, niin mietin onko konkurssipesän mahdollista antaa liikenne alihankintaan?


Tuskin. Konkurssi seuraa kyvyttömyydestä maksaa velkojaan, joten ei sillä alihankintaakaan ole varaa ostaa. Eikä mikään yritys varmasti suostuisi ajamaan ilman takuita rahasta. HSL:n liikennöintikorvauksia ei konkurssitilanteessa edes saa maksaa sille alihankkijalle, vaan kaikki velalliset ovat samassa asemassa saatavineen. Työntekijöille on olemassa palkkaturva, joten omat työntekijät on helpompi pitää töitä tekemässä. Tosin disclaimerina, etten ole minäkään konkurssien asiantuntija. En tiedä, miten konkurssipesä ylipäätään pitää hommat pyörimässä.

----------


## Eräs...

> Vastauksena herra Nak:lle: kun joukkoliikenneluvan haltija joutuu konkurssiin, on konkurssipesällä oikeus harjoittaa liikennettä kolmen kuukauden ajan konkurssiin joutumisesta. Näin sanoo joukkoliikennelaki 50 §. Siitä eteenpäin HSL päättää jatkosta ja tuskin kysyy Westendiltä mitään.


Joukkoliikenneluvan haltijan konkurssipesän hoitaja pyrkii, aivan kuten minkä tahansa muunkin konkurssipesän kanssa, realisoimaan yhtiön koko omaisuuden mahdollisimman hyvään hintaan. Tämä pyritään normaalisti tekemään tuon mainitun kolmen kuukauden aikana. Jos kyseessä on iso ja laajaa, hankalasti myytävää omaisuutta omistava yhtiö, aikaa voidaan kuitenkin jatkaa. Tässä tapauksessa omaisuutta lienee kuitenkin aika vähän: Alihintaan hankitut liikenneluvat, konttorikoneita jne. Linja-autot ovat todennäköisesti leasing-autoja, varikoilla ollaan arvatenkin vuokralla.

Kun omaisuus on realisoitu, yhtiötä ei yksinkertaisesti enää ole olemassa. Joten liikennettäkään ei enää voida jatkaa.
Westendin Linja Oy:n (konkurssipesän) ainoa tavoite on siis saada yhtiö kaupaksi mahdollisimman hyvään hintaan. Kokonaisuutena tai osina.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Tuskin. Konkurssi seuraa kyvyttömyydestä maksaa velkojaan, joten ei sillä alihankintaakaan ole varaa ostaa. Eikä mikään yritys varmasti suostuisi ajamaan ilman takuita rahasta. HSL:n liikennöintikorvauksia ei konkurssitilanteessa edes saa maksaa sille alihankkijalle, vaan kaikki velalliset ovat samassa asemassa saatavineen. Työntekijöille on olemassa palkkaturva, joten omat työntekijät on helpompi pitää töitä tekemässä. Tosin disclaimerina, etten ole minäkään konkurssien asiantuntija. En tiedä, miten konkurssipesä ylipäätään pitää hommat pyörimässä.


Mikäs sen HSL:n liikennöintikorvauksen maksamisen estää?

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mikäs sen HSL:n liikennöintikorvauksen maksamisen estää?


Tarkoitan siis sitä, että HSL:n liikennöintikorvaukset luonnollisesti maksettaisiin konkurssipesälle, mutta konkurssipesä ei saa maksaa niitä eteenpäin.

Konkurssitilanteessa velkojia ei saa asettaa eriarvoiseen asemaan. Jos niin tekisi, syyllistyisi velallisen epärehellisyyteen. Kun siis yhtiö tilaa alihankintaa, syntyy velka yhtiöltä alihankkijalle. Jos yhtiöön tulee rahaa, sitä ei saa maksaa vain yhdelle velalliselle, vaan se tulee käyttää kaikkien velallisten saatavien kattamiseen. Tällaiseen järjestelyyn luonnollisesti ei alihankkija edes suostuisi. Mutta konkurssipesällä ei ole mahdollisuutta tehdä mitään sellaista sopimusta, joka takaisi tuon yhden alihankkijan saatavat.

----------


## aki

http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...listi_ainakin/ Konkurssipesän tehtävänä on myös ensialkuun neuvotella Westendin linjan ajamista reiteistä ja muista yhtiötä koskevista asioista niistä mahdollisesti kiinnostuneiden kanssa. "Jos sopimusta ei synny, niin kilpailutamme ajamatta jäävät linjat mahdollisimman nopeasti" Suvi Rihtniemi sanoo.

Eli linjat tullaan kilpailuttamaan jos mikään liikennöitsijä ei ole halukas liikennettä jatkamaan. Jos westendillä on tappiollisia sopimuksia, niin miksi kukaan sellaisia edes haluaisi? Liikennöitsijät varmaan mieluummin ottaisivat linjat uuden kilpailutuksen kautta, jolloin ne pääsevät itse määrittelemään hinnan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Varautuminen Westendin Linja Oy:n sopimuksia korvaavan liikenteen järjestämiseen
Hallitus myönsi toimitusjohtajalle valtuudet korvaavan liikenteen hankkimiseen enintään 12 miljoonan euron arvosta.

http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/uutis...002124017.aspx

----------


## Palomaa

> Varautuminen Westendin Linja Oy:n sopimuksia korvaavan liikenteen järjestämiseen
> Hallitus myönsi toimitusjohtajalle valtuudet korvaavan liikenteen hankkimiseen enintään 12 miljoonan euron arvosta.
> 
> http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/uutis...002124017.aspx


Siis joutuuko WL:n toimitusjohtaja hankkimaan korvaavan liikennöinnin?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siis joutuuko WL:n toimitusjohtaja hankkimaan korvaavan liikennöinnin?


En ole nyt varma, miten hymiösi pitäisi tulkita, mutta: HSL:n hallitus HSL:n toimitusjohtajalle.

----------


## Palomaa

> En ole nyt varma, miten hymiösi pitäisi tulkita, mutta: HSL:n hallitus HSL:n toimitusjohtajalle.


Ahaa, okei. Minä taas luulin että HSL:n hallitus myönsi WL:n toimitusjohtajalle jotain.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Yksi kysymys Westendin Linjoista? Ajaako ollenkaan muita linjoja kuin Espoon sisäisiä sekä Espoon ja Helsingin välisiä seutulinjoja?

t. Rainer

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Yksi kysymys Westendin Linjoista? Ajaako ollenkaan muita linjoja kuin Espoon sisäisiä sekä Espoon ja Helsingin välisiä seutulinjoja?


Ajavat myös Helsingin ja Vantaan välisiä seutulinjoja (452, 453, 516), koululaiskuljetuksia sekä tilausajoja.

----------


## KriZuu

> Yksi kysymys Westendin Linjoista? Ajaako ollenkaan muita linjoja kuin Espoon sisäisiä sekä Espoon ja Helsingin välisiä seutulinjoja?


Ajaa muitakin.
400N, 452, 453 ja 516.

----------


## aki

> Ajaa muitakin.
> 400N, 452, 453 ja 516.


Kuten jo aiemmin on todettu niin linjaa 400N ajaa Veolia.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kuten jo aiemmin on todettu niin linjaa 400N ajaa Veolia.


Eli Veolia täysin alihankkii tuota Westendin Linjalta niinkuin Westendin Linja 111:tä Veolialta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Eli Veolia täysin alihankkii tuota Westendin Linjalta niinkuin Westendin Linja 111:tä Veolialta.


Kyllä, kaikki kuusi lähtöä viikossa.  :Wink:

----------


## LimoSWN

Oma ehdotukseni näistä linjoista

105 - Åbergin Linja
109 - Åbergin Linja - Joku yheistyössä. 
111 - Veolia Transport
112 - Veolia Transport
206 - Nobina Finland / Åbergin Linja
212 - Nobina Finland / Åbergin Linja
213 - Nobina Finland / Åbergin Linja
452 - Veolia Transport
453 - Veolia Transport
516 - Veolia Transport

Lisänä KaP50 ( Kauniaisten palvelulinja) - Taksikuljetus / Korsisaari

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tapahtuipa näille linjoille sitten mitä tahansa (siirto toiselle liikennöitsijälle tai uusi kilpailutus), niin luulenpa että kalustona tullaan näkemään aika pitkälle WL:n nykyisiä autoja.

----------


## aki

> Oma ehdotukseni näistä linjoista
> 
> 105 - Åbergin Linja
> 109 - Åbergin Linja - Joku yheistyössä. 
> 111 - Veolia Transport
> 112 - Veolia Transport
> 206 - Nobina Finland / Åbergin Linja
> 212 - Nobina Finland / Åbergin Linja
> 213 - Nobina Finland / Åbergin Linja
> ...


Linjojen 105, 111, 452, 453 ja 516 osalta kuvio voisi hyvinkin mennä näin koska Veolialla ja Åbergilla on jo liikennettä kyseisillä linjoilla. Lopuista en osaa sanoa mitään.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ajavat myös Helsingin ja Vantaan välisiä seutulinjoja (452, 453, 516), koululaiskuljetuksia sekä tilausajoja.


Mutta suurin osa ajoista taitaa olla siis espoolaisten kuskaamista eli espoolaiset jäävät eniten kärsimään. 

Sinänsä hyvin ikävä juttu että iso bussifirma menee konkurrssiin. Jää paljon busseja ajamatta ainakin jonkin aikaa. 

Onko HSL:llä tarpeeksi keinoja tällaisten tapahtumien ehkäisemiseksi? Onko Espoon kaupungilla? Ainakin Helsingin kaupunki tukee tappiollista bussiyhtiötään HelB:iä joka aiemmin oli osa HKL:ää. Tätä on arvosteltu kovasti, eräät espoolaispolitikot ovat olleet sitä mieltä että niin ei saisi tehdä, on huonoa hallintokulttuuria. Tätä on   käytetty nimenomaan argumenttina sitä vastaan että pk-seudun kaupungit yhdistettäisiin. 

Nyt siis Espoo joka on viisaudessaan jättänyt tappiollisen  bussiyrityksensä oman onnensa noojaan saa tulla toimeen vähemmillä bussivuoroilla. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nyt siis Espoo joka on viisaudessaan jättänyt tappiollisen  bussiyrityksensä oman onnensa noojaan saa tulla toimeen vähemmillä bussivuoroilla.


Ei Espoon kaupungilla ole mitään tekemistä Westendin Linjan kanssa, joten miksi sen olisi tappiollinen bussiyhtiö pitänyt pelastaa?

----------


## aulis

> Mutta suurin osa ajoista taitaa olla siis espoolaisten kuskaamista eli espoolaiset jäävät eniten kärsimään. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Nyt siis Espoo joka on viisaudessaan jättänyt tappiollisen  bussiyrityksensä oman onnensa noojaan saa tulla toimeen vähemmillä bussivuoroilla. 
> 
> t. Rainer


HSL:n uutisessa sanottiin että liikennöimistä pyritään jatkamaan saman aikataulun mukaan, ja kyllähän 3kk on riittävästi aikaa tällaisen järjestämiseen. En siis jää turhaan odottelemaan 206:ta Vaasan leipomon eteen vaan pääsen sillä edelleen keskustaan, oli liikennöitsijänä kuka tahansa  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:09 ----------




> Westendin Linjan konkurssipesä jatkaa bussiliikennettä normaalisti 16.10. saakka. Yhtiön 1.10. jättämä konkurssihakemus ei ainakaan toistaiseksi vaikuta yhtiön liikennöimiin vuoroihin, vaan ne pystytään ajamaan normaalisti.
> 
> HSL pyrkii siihen, että bussiliikenne saadaan myös jatkossa hoidettua aikataulujen mukaisesti.


Tuossahan se olikin

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuossahan se olikin


Niin, kaupallisestihan on siten, että aikatauluihin merkittyjen bussilinjojen ajamisesta ja matkustajien palvelusta on vastuussa HSL, ei Westendin linja Oy. Kaikki bussiyhtiöt ovat sopimussuhteessa HSL:n kanssa, ei matkustajien kanssa. Matkustajat ovat sopimussuhteessa HSL:n kanssa.

Jos joku yhtiö rikkoo sopimustaan mistä hyvänsä syystä, konkurssi mukaan lukien, sopimusrikkomus on yhtiön ja HSL:n välinen ongelma. Jos HSL ei saa hankituksi ostamiaan vuoroja sopimuksen perusteella, sen on hankittava ne muualta, eikä muualta hankkiminen ole sopimusrikkomuksen tehneen yhtiön asia. Sopimuksessa on sanktioita rikkomuksien varalta, mutta konkurssiin mennyt yhtiö ei enää suorita sanktioita, ja sopimus käy muutenkin mitättömäksi.

Käytännössä konkurssi ei tarkoita sitä, että liikenteeseen tarvittavat bussit posahtavat olemattomiin ja kuljettajat kuolevat. Kysymys on vain siitä, miten bussien ja kuljettajien käyttö voi jatkua, vaikka yrityksen toiminta lakkaa. Konkurssihallinto voi ja sillä lienee velvollisuuskin myydä hallinnassaan olevan kaluston kapasiteettia, sillä on konkurssiyhtiön velkojien etu, että konkurssipesällä on tuloja ja sen velanmaksukyky paranee.

Minusta tilannetta on dramatisoitu aivan turhaan nimenomaan matkustajien näkökulmasta. On luonteva ratkaisu, että konkurssipesä sopii HSL:n kanssa yhtiön sopimuselvoitteiden jatkamisesta. Sopimushinta kattaa varmasti liikennöinnin jatkamisen välittömät kulut. Ellei, konkurssihallinto voi tehdä HSL:n kanssa uuden sopimuksen siihen asti, kunnes HSL saa hankituksi liikenteen muualta. Bussien seisottaminen ja kuljettajien istuttaminen kotona on täysin turhaa eikä kenenkään etu.

Antero

----------


## JT

> Eli Veolia täysin alihankkii tuota Westendin Linjalta niinkuin Westendin Linja 111:tä Veolialta.





> Kyllä, kaikki kuusi lähtöä viikossa.


Linjoilla 400N, 452, 453 ja 516 ei ole ollut mitään alihankintaa viime keväästä lähtien vaan HSL on maksanut Veolialle suoraan liikennöintikorvauksen. Linjoilla on siis kaksi vastuullista liikennöitsijää.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Linjoilla 400N, 452, 453 ja 516 ei ole ollut mitään alihankintaa viime keväästä lähtien vaan HSL on maksanut Veolialle suoraan liikennöintikorvauksen. Linjoilla on siis kaksi vastuullista liikennöitsijää.


Ai niin, olin jo ehtinyt unohtaa tämän muutoksen. No kuitenkin, Veolia ajaa kaikki 400N:n lähdöt.

----------


## hana

> Oma ehdotukseni näistä linjoista
> 
> 105 - Åbergin Linja
> 109 - Åbergin Linja - Joku yheistyössä. 
> 111 - Veolia Transport
> 112 - Veolia Transport
> 206 - Nobina Finland / Åbergin Linja
> 212 - Nobina Finland / Åbergin Linja
> 213 - Nobina Finland / Åbergin Linja
> ...


En usko että Åbergin Linjalla on resursseja ajaa noin montaa linjaa kun ei nykyiselläkään aja kaikkia "omia" linjoja kokonaan esim. 530, jota Veolia ajaa kahdella bussilla.

----------


## LimoSWN

> En usko että Åbergin Linjalla on resursseja ajaa noin montaa linjaa kun ei nykyiselläkään aja kaikkia "omia" linjoja kokonaan esim. 530, jota Veolia ajaa kahdella bussilla.


Ideana siis oli, että åberg saa linjojen mukana tarvittavat autot.

----------


## 339-DF

Kyllä Wessun konkurssipesä voi jatkaa liikennettä vaikka miten pitkään. Eri juttu sitten kannattaako, kun se nähtävästi on ollut sille tappiollista.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä Wessun konkurssipesä voi jatkaa liikennettä vaikka miten pitkään. Eri juttu sitten kannattaako, kun se nähtävästi on ollut sille tappiollista.


2 viikkoa on sovittu että jatkaa. Länsiväylä lehden mukaan. http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/1...njan-reiteista

Sen jälkeen väliaikaisilla sopimuksilla muiden kanssa kesään asti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kaakkuri

> Tarkoitan siis sitä, että HSL:n liikennöintikorvaukset luonnollisesti maksettaisiin konkurssipesälle, mutta konkurssipesä ei saa maksaa niitä eteenpäin.
> 
> Konkurssitilanteessa velkojia ei saa asettaa eriarvoiseen asemaan. Jos niin tekisi, syyllistyisi velallisen epärehellisyyteen. Kun siis yhtiö tilaa alihankintaa, syntyy velka yhtiöltä alihankkijalle. Jos yhtiöön tulee rahaa, sitä ei saa maksaa vain yhdelle velalliselle, vaan se tulee käyttää kaikkien velallisten saatavien kattamiseen. Tällaiseen järjestelyyn luonnollisesti ei alihankkija edes suostuisi. Mutta konkurssipesällä ei ole mahdollisuutta tehdä mitään sellaista sopimusta, joka takaisi tuon yhden alihankkijan saatavat.


Kyllä sillä on.

Konkurssihallinto hoitaa yhtiön toimia yhtiön konkurssiin asettamisen jälkeen.
Toimia hoitaessaan yhtiöllä syntyy välttämättä erilaisia kuluja ja joskus myös tuottoja. Kaikkea toimintaa ei lopeteta eikä yleensä kyetäkään lopettamaan sillä hetkellä kun konkurssiin asettaminen tapahtuu, vaan esim. työsuhteet jatkuvat kunnes ne tulevat irtisanotuksi. Konkurssi sinällään on erillinen työsopimuksen irtisanomisperuste ja siihen sovelletaan 14 pv irtisanomisaikaa. Siksi yleensä työvoimavaltaisilla aloilla toimintaa jatketaan vähintään tuo 14 pv jotta maksettavilla palkoilla saataisiin pesään jotain tulojakin, kuten vaikkapa liikennöintikorvauksia.
Niiden saamiseksi on ostettava muutakin kuin työtä tekijöiltään esim. polttoaineita, huoltoa, renkaita ja kirjanpitoa. Pesä maksaa nämä korvaukset saajilleen niistä varoista mitä pesällä on ensin ja lopuilla varoilla maksetaan konkurssia edeltävältä ajalta kertyineitä velkoja. Siten mahdollinen alihankinta on samalla tavalla maksettavaa kuin joku muukin maksuvelvoite eikä sen kummempaa.

Konkurssipesä voi jatkaa konkurssiin asetetun velallisen (liike-)toimintaa konkurssihallinnon hoitamana vuosienkin ajan. Harvemmin niin toki tapahtuu mutta se on täysin mahdollista. Linja-autot eivät siis muutu tomuksi, hallit tuhkaksi ja työntekijöitä lähetetä Marsiin vaikka yritys asetetaankin konkurssiin. Tässäkin nimenomaisessa pyrittänee tekemään niin että pesä myydään kokonaisuutena jonnekin jos vain ostaja löytyy ja siten saadaan yhtiön konkurssivelkojille paras maksu saataville.

----------


## Palomaa

> Konkurssipesä voi jatkaa konkurssiin asetetun velallisen (liike-)toimintaa konkurssihallinnon hoitamana vuosienkin ajan.


Olet aivan oikeassa, mutta tässä nyt on ilmoitettu että jatkuu 2 viikon ajan, sitten se on kaput.

----------


## petteri

Tässä tapauksessa on myös huomioitavaa, että koko Westendin liikenteen liiketoiminnalle ei ehkä löydy ostajaa. Se, että toiminta on ollut kovin tappiollista näet viittaa siihen suuntaan, että ainakin osa liikennöintisopimuksista on aika huonoja. En oikein usko, että ostajan olisi mahdollista valikoida vaan rusinoita pullista eli ostaa Westendin liikenteeltä vain parhaat liikennöintisopimukset.

----------


## Eräs...

> Ideana siis oli, että åberg saa linjojen mukana tarvittavat autot.


Kukaan ei taatusti saa yhtään ainoatakaan Westendin Linjan busseista...  :Cool: 




> Sopimushinta kattaa varmasti liikennöinnin jatkamisen välittömät kulut. Ellei, konkurssihallinto voi tehdä HSL:n kanssa uuden sopimuksen siihen asti, kunnes HSL saa hankituksi liikenteen muualta.


Lopputuloksesta päätellen ei kata.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kukaan ei taatusti saa yhtään ainoatakaan Westendin Linjan busseista...


Ei varmaan saa, mutta varmaan voi ostaa?  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lopputuloksesta päätellen ei kata.


Eihän lopputulos kerro mitään siitä. Se kertoo vain, että jos kattaisi, se kate ei kuitenkaan riittänyt kaikkien yritystä koskevien maksujen maksamiseen.

----------


## aki

> Ei varmaan saa, mutta varmaan voi ostaa?


Eiköhän suurin osa Wessun autoista ole liisattuja, eli tuskin uusi/uudet liikennöitsijät autoja ostavat, Leasing-sopimukset vaan vaihtuvat uusien liikennöitsijöiden nimiin.

----------


## hana

Eiköhän 452, 453 ja 516 mene Veolialle kokonaan, Tuupakasta on aika paljon lyhyemmät hallisivut kuin WL:lla nyt on. Espoon seutulinjat jakautunevat Veolian ja Nobinan kesken siten, että Kauniaisen suunnan linjat Nobinalle ja loput Veolialle. Toki Suomenojalta Helb ja Pohjolakin voisi ajaa jotain linjoista. Tämä siis arvioni miten tilanne voisi jatkua ennen "kunnon" kilpailutusta.

----------


## Nak

> Eiköhän 452, 453 ja 516 mene Veolialle kokonaan, Tuupakasta on aika paljon lyhyemmät hallisivut kuin WL:lla nyt on. Espoon seutulinjat jakautunevat Veolian ja Nobinan kesken siten, että Kauniaisen suunnan linjat Nobinalle ja loput Veolialle. Toki Suomenojalta Helb ja Pohjolakin voisi ajaa jotain linjoista. Tämä siis arvioni miten tilanne voisi jatkua ennen "kunnon" kilpailutusta.


näin minäkin tätä asiaa olen "maistellut" p50, 105, 109, 206, 212 päätepysäkithän ovat suorastaan klovin varikon pihassa(213 kiviruukista) ja loput Länsiväylän linjat jollekin suomenojalta..

----------


## Joonas Pio

HSL:n hallituksen 2.10.2012 kokouksen pöytäkirja:

Varautuminen Westendin Linja Oy:n sopimuksia korvaavan liikenteen järjestämiseen

----------


## halla

Ei PL:n pihalla ole Suomenojalla tilaa lisäautoille, siitä syystä kait 501 ajetaan myös Ilmalasta..

----------


## Palomaa

> Ei PL:n pihalla ole Suomenojalla tilaa lisäautoille, siitä syystä kait 501 ajetaan myös Ilmalasta..


Tai siksi koska aamun ensimmäinen lähtö on Vattuniemestä, en tiedä sitten siirtoajojen pituuksista.

Löysin pari päivää vanhan uutisen, jossa ilmoitetaan Westendin Linjan jatkavan 16.10 asti:
http://www.hsl.fi/FI/mikaonhsl/Liike...001041217.aspx

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Paikallislehdessämme Länsiväylässä Westendin Linjan pitkäaikaisen kuljettajan kommentteja:
http://www.lansivayla.fi/artikkeli/1...omyytta-pelkaa

----------


## halla

> en tiedä sitten siirtoajojen pituuksista.


Molemmilta varikoilta noin 12km hallisivu

----------


## ode98

Varmaan iha odotetut liikennöitsijät!

http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/Uutis...012041244.aspx

----------


## chauffer

> Varmaan iha odotetut liikennöitsijät!
> 
> http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/Uutis...012041244.aspx


Muuten kyllä mutta Andersson ehkä pieni yllätys mielestäni...  :Eek:

----------


## Palomaa

> Muuten kyllä mutta Andersson ehkä pieni yllätys mielestäni...


Mistä Andersson ajaa siirtona?  :Very Happy:  Turustako, ja millä autoilla? Turun GD:illä tai Scaloilla?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elias

Ehkä järkevämpää ois siirtää se auto kokonaan Helsinkiin ja viettäis sitten aikansa parkissa jossain. Henkilökuntaakin kannattais sinen siirtää.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mistä Andersson ajaa siirtona?  Turustako, ja millä autoilla? Turun GD:illä tai Scaloilla?


Eiköhän Andersson perusta sivutoimipisteen HSL-alueelle. Ja luultavasti alkavat ajaa linjaa 109 WL:n Golden Dragoneilla. Muiden kohteiden osalta luulisin, että Westendin Linjan autot myydään voittaneille yrityksille tai sitten voittaneet yritykset ottavat poistettua kalustoaan takaisin ajoon (esim. Nobinalla on paljon ylimääräisiä, jo poistettuja autoja). Uusien autojen hankintaan en usko, mutta mistä sitä koskaan tietää...

----------


## Palomaa

> Eiköhän Andersson perusta sivutoimipisteen HSL-alueelle. Ja luultavasti alkavat ajaa linjaa 109 WL:n Golden Dragoneilla. Muiden kohteiden osalta luulisin, että Westendin Linjan autot myydään voittaneille yrityksille tai sitten voittaneet yritykset ottavat poistettua kalustoaan takaisin ajoon (esim. Nobinalla on paljon ylimääräisiä, jo poistettuja autoja). Uusien autojen hankintaan en usko, mutta mistä sitä koskaan tietää...


Muistin juuri että ne WL:llä olleet GD:t ovat Anderssonin autoja, eivät siis Westendin, eli niillä ne alkaa liikennöimään mutta se vaan että mistä?  :Wink: 
Ja ei myydä, ainakaan Åbergille ei myydä Westendiltä mitään, vaan Åberg hankkii nyt 3 uutta autoa, 1 siis uusi, 2 käytettyä, ja en usko että kukaan edes haluaisi Westendin pommikoneita.

----------


## vristo

> Mistä Andersson ajaa siirtona?  Turustako, ja millä autoilla? Turun GD:illä tai Scaloilla?


Milläs autoilla WL on tähän saakka ajanut 109:iä ja kenenkäs toimesta ne onkaan maahantuotu (siis ne HSL-GD:t)? Tai, kuka on yleensä ollut vaikuttamassa ja kehittämässä niitä?  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Milläs autoilla WL on tähän saakka ajanut 109:iä ja kenenkäs toimesta ne onkaan maahantuotu (siis ne HSL-GD:t)? Tai, kuka on yleensä ollut vaikuttamassa ja kehittämässä niitä?


Siis tämä kuvio on aika sekava, ne ovat olleet Westendillä mutta ne ovat Oy Andersson Ab:n nimissä.

----------


## 034

> Milläs autoilla WL on tähän saakka ajanut 109:iä ja kenenkäs toimesta ne onkaan maahantuotu (siis ne HSL-GD:t)? Tai, kuka on yleensä ollut vaikuttamassa ja kehittämässä niitä?



Eiköhän tämä GD bus ole näiden maahantuoja?
Samassa osoitteessa on itse Andersson

----------


## Palomaa

> Eiköhän tämä GD bus ole näiden maahantuoja?
> Samassa osoitteessa on itse Andersson


Eli toisinsanoen Oy Andersson Ab on maahantuoja sekä liikennöitsijä.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/Uutis...012041244.aspx
Mutta ihan vain näin matkustajanäkökulmasta katsoen (ja ilman mitään turhia spekulaatioita):
Sillä eipähän tuosta HSL-tiedotteesta voi vielä päätellä mitään siitä, miten nämä WL:n konkurssipesän liikennöinnin hoitoonsa ottavat yritykset osaavat hyödyntää Westendin Linjan erinomaisen henkilöstön (kuten myös kaluston, varikon jne.).
Sillä siis ainakin lähilinjani 109 tuttujen ja mukavien WL-kuljettajien puolesta voi vain toivoa, että tämä Westendin Linjan hyvä yritysperinne jatkuu (tai siis olkoon kalusto GoldenDragon-ajoneuvoja tai yhtiönä Andersson tms., niin toivottavasti nuo HSL:n ja linja-autoyhtiöiden päättäjät ovat kuitenkin osanneet valmistella meille matkustajille ja nimenomaan kuljettajillemme hyvän tuloksen tämän konkurssiyhtälön ratkaisemiseksi...).

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sillä eipähän tuosta HSL-tiedotteesta voi vielä päätellä mitään siitä, miten nämä WL:n konkurssipesän liikennöinnin hoitoonsa ottavat yritykset osaavat hyödyntää Westendin Linjan erinomaisen henkilöstön (kuten myös kaluston, varikon jne.).


Nobina ainakin palkkaa osan Westendin Linjan kuljettajista palvelukseensa.

----------


## hana

Tosiaan ainut pieni yllätys oli tuo Andersson, mutta nyt kun tietää tuon GD-bussien taustan niin ei sekään sitten yllätys ole. Nobina ja Veolia sen kun jatkaa kasvamistaan. Onko sopimukset entisten sopimuksien pituisia vai ensi kesään asti?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko sopimukset entisten sopimuksien pituisia vai ensi kesään asti?


452:lla, 453:lla ja 516:lla Veolia hankki konkurssipesältä vanhat sopimukset ja jatkaa siksi vanhojen sopimusten mukaisin ehdoin. 111 oli ennestäänkin Veolian sopimus ja nyt vaan WL:n alihankinta ko. linjalla päättyy.

Muista linjoista 112:n sopimus on kesäliikenteen 2013 loppuun asti, muiden linjojen kesäliikenteen 2013 alkuun asti.

----------


## Nak

Mikähän nyt on sitten Wl:n autojen kohtalo? Tarkistin trafilta, että esim wl 1 ja 87 ovat Nordea rahoituksen autoja (#87 muuten katsastamaton) menevätkö johonkin perintätoimiston häkkiin odottelemaan että joku maksaa vanhat velat pois vai voiko joku halutessaan ostaa niitä nyt heti? Miten sitten omien autojen käy, kuten esimerkiksi Wl 10, 25 tai 96  :Shocked:

----------


## kuukanko

> Mikähän nyt on sitten Wl:n autojen kohtalo?


Ne, mitkä ovat rahoitusfirmojen nimissä, jäävät rahoitusfirmojen käsiin. WL:n omat taas jäävät konkurssipesälle, jonka tehtävänä on realisoida ne ja käyttää rahat velkojen maksuun.

----------


## hana

Linja 111 saa kolme uudehkoa Volvoa Seinäjoelta :Very Happy:

----------


## Skurubisin

Miten käy Lindholm Linesille ja IGN Traidingille? Vai onko ne ihan erit yhtiöitä, IGN Traidingin työt luultavasti vähenee tämän konkurssin myötä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Linja 111 saa kolme uudehkoa Volvoa Seinäjoelta


Toisinsanoen 1203, 1204, 1205?  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Miten käy Lindholm Linesille ja IGN Traidingille? Vai onko ne ihan erit yhtiöitä, IGN Traidingin työt luultavasti vähenee tämän konkurssin myötä.


Aloittaakohan Andersson toiminnan Matinkylässä Wl:n varikolla? Heille nyt varmasti ainakin kelpaa korjaamopalvelut ja tiedän yhden hsl-alueella olevan liikennöitsijän jonka olisi myös suotavaa käyttää korjaamopalveluja  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Linja 111 saa kolme uudehkoa Volvoa Seinäjoelta


Ja lisäykseni, onko tämä varma tieto?

----------


## zige94

> Ja lisäykseni, onko tämä varma tieto?


On.

Ps. Viestini ei tarkotuksella ole liian lyhyt.

----------


## aki

Veolialla ei taida olla Tuupakassa juurikaan ylimääräistä kalustoa vapaana, joten mitäköhän kalustoa 452/453/516 linjoille tulee? Kalustotarvehan noille linjoille on yhteensä 10 autoa (WL:n osuus) Järkevintähän liikennettä olisi jatkaa samoilla crossareilla jotka siellä jo nyt ajelevat, eli autot 13-15, 21, 66, 72, 73, 97-99. Jos nuo ovat rahoitusyhtiön autoja, niin silloin niiden siirtäminen veolialle ei kai pitäisi olla kovin hankalaa?

----------


## Palomaa

> niin silloin niiden siirtäminen veolialle ei kai pitäisi olla kovin hankalaa?


Juttelin erään henkilön kanssa ja hän sanoi ettei Veolia ollut kiinnostunut Westendin autoista, en tiedä sitten Tuupakasta.

Åbergin Linjan #2 on saanut jatkoaikaa linjaliikenteeseen, jatkaa siis linjalla 105 yhtenä autona talviliikenteen loppuun asti, 2 autoa vielä hankkimatta.

----------


## aki

> Åbergin Linjan #2 on saanut jatkoaikaa linjaliikenteeseen, jatkaa siis linjalla 105 yhtenä autona talviliikenteen loppuun asti, 2 autoa vielä hankkimatta.


Hienoa että yksi seudun parhaista autoista pääsee vielä takaisin linjalle :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Hienoa että yksi seudun parhaista autoista pääsee vielä takaisin linjalle


Myös veljensä #1 tulee linjalle 105, eli 2 autoa on vielä hankkimatta.

----------


## hana

> Juttelin erään henkilön kanssa ja hän sanoi ettei Veolia ollut kiinnostunut Westendin autoista, en tiedä sitten Tuupakasta.
> 
> Åbergin Linjan #2 on saanut jatkoaikaa linjaliikenteeseen, jatkaa siis linjalla 105 yhtenä autona talviliikenteen loppuun asti, 2 autoa vielä hankkimatta.


Eiköhän ne WL:n Ivecot  ole rahoitusyhtiön ja eiköhän Veolian ole vähän niinkuin pakko ottaa ne ajoon kun muutakaan ei ole. Kuten Kuukanko mainitsi Veolia ajaa linjojen 400N, 452, 453 ja 516 sopimuksen loppuun asti kuten se oli WL:n kanssa aiemmin tehty ja vastaavaa kalustoa ei ole tällä aikataululla tarjolla muualta.

----------


## aki

> Myös veljensä #1 tulee linjalle 105, eli yksi auto on vielä hankkimatta.


Mun käsittääkseni WL ajoi linjaa neljällä autolla, eli Åbergin #1 ja #2 lisäksi tarvitaan vielä kaksi autoa lisää.

----------


## Palomaa

> Eiköhän ne WL:n Ivecot  ole rahoitusyhtiön ja eiköhän Veolian ole vähän niinkuin pakko ottaa ne ajoon kun muutakaan ei ole. Kuten Kuukanko mainitsi Veolia ajaa linjojen 400N, 452, 453 ja 516 sopimuksen loppuun asti kuten se oli WL:n kanssa aiemmin tehty ja vastaavaa kalustoa ei ole tällä aikataululla tarjolla muualta.


Joo myönnän kyllä että olet oikeassa tuossa, mutta mutta.. Katsellaan, saahan autoja nopeasti jos niitä haluaa mutta eri asia että mitä autoja.




> Mun käsittääkseni WL ajoi linjaa neljällä autolla, eli Åbergin #1 ja #2 lisäksi tarvitaan vielä kaksi autoa lisää.


Linjaa 105 ajetaan 4 autolla, siellä on jo ennestään #15, jonka lisäksi tarvitaan 3 lisä-autoa, eli #1 ja #2 täyttävät kolmannen paikan,* 2* tarvitaan vielä..

----------


## kuukanko

> Linjaa 105 ajetaan 4 autolla, siellä on jo ennestään #15, jonka lisäksi tarvitaan 3 lisä-autoa, eli #1 ja #2 täyttävät kolmannen paikan, 1 tarvitaan vielä joka tulee olemaan uusi auto.


105:llä on arkisin 5 autoa. Millä perusteella yksi sinne tulevista busseista olisi uusi?

----------


## aki

> Linjaa 105 ajetaan 4 autolla, siellä on jo ennestään #15, jonka lisäksi tarvitaan 3 lisä-autoa, eli #1 ja #2 täyttävät kolmannen paikan, 1 tarvitaan vielä joka tulee olemaan uusi auto.


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...utomaarat.html Linjaa ajetaan kaikkiaan viidellä autolla, neljä on ollut WL:n ja yksi ÅL:n.

----------


## Palomaa

> 105:llä on arkisin 5 autoa. Millä perusteella yksi sinne tulevista busseista olisi uusi?


Jaa, no sitten olen mennyt laskuissa sekasin, Åberg oli luvannut yhden uuden, tai no uuden ja uuden mutta kumminkin, näin kuulin siis.

----------


## Miska

> Edelleenkin siellä 105:sella pyörii se #15!


Linjalla 105 on yhteensä viisi autoa, joista yksi on ollut Åbergin ja neljä Westendin. Sen verran matikkapäätä on minullekin suotu, että osaan laskea 5 - 1 = 4 eli kyllä Åbergin Linja joutuu neljä autoa sen yhden entisen lisäksi kaivamaan jostain ajoon linjalle 105.

----------


## kuukanko

> Åberg oli luvannut yhden uuden, tai no uuden ja uuden mutta kumminkin, näin kuulin siis.


En usko kuulopuheisiisi tuolta osin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Linjalla 105 on yhteensä viisi autoa, joista yksi on ollut Åbergin ja neljä Westendin. Sen verran matikkapäätä on minullekin suotu, että osaan laskea 5 - 1 = 4 eli kyllä Åbergin Linja joutuu neljä autoa sen yhden entisen lisäksi kaivamaan jostain ajoon linjalle 105.


Joo anteeksi kovasti huonosta matikkapäästäni ja siitä että sekosin laskuissa, perille meni viestisi.




> En usko kuulopuheisiisi tuolta osin.


Tarkennusta siihen että olivat luvanneet yhden EEV-päästöisenä, eli 'luultavasti' uuden tai uudenveroisen.

----------


## Nak

> Tarkennusta siihen että olivat luvanneet yhden EEV-päästöisenä, eli 'luultavasti' uuden tai uudenveroisen.


Koskelon Raskoneella seisoo edelleen se 105:lle ostettu Crossari  :Wink:

----------


## Palomaa

> Koskelon Raskoneella seisoo edelleen se 105:lle ostettu Crossari


Puhutko siitä palaneesta autosta vai mistä?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Puhutko siitä palaneesta autosta vai mistä?


Nak tarkoittaa kolmatta Irisbusia sarjasta, johon VT 1206 ja 1207 kuuluvat (WL oli alunperin tilannut nämä kolme).

----------


## Nak

> Puhutko siitä palaneesta autosta vai mistä?.


Eihän se korjauskelvottomaksi ole/ollut palanut  :Smile:

----------


## Palomaa

> Nak tarkoittaa kolmatta Irisbusia sarjasta, johon VT 1206 ja 1207 kuuluvat (WL oli alunperin tilannut nämä kolme).


Juu samasta autosta puhutaan, eikös tämä kolmas Iveco palanut?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Juu samasta autosta puhutaan, eikös tämä kolmas Iveco palanut?


Kyllä, muttei korjauskelvottomaksi, kuten Nak kaksi viestiä ylempänä mainitsi.

----------


## hana

Eihän ÅL:n ole mitään järkeä panostaa uusiin busseihin kun 105:n sopimus on vain ensi kesään asti.

----------


## aki

Tässä voisi olla yksi mahdollinen uusi auto 105:lle http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...59543600_n.jpg Autohan oli jo kokeiltavana Åbergilla ja on nyt Kaivokselan volvolla.

----------


## Nak

Onko jostain saatavilla pdf-tiedostojs tarjotusta kalustosta niin päästään hullut jännityksestä  :Laughing: 

Onko mitään tietoa milloin näistä linjoista järjestetään sitten se varsinainen kilpailukierros?

----------


## aki

> Onko mitään tietoa milloin näistä linjoista järjestetään sitten se varsinainen kilpailukierros?


Linjan 112 sopimus päättyy kesäliikenteen 2013 lopussa ja muiden linjojen 2013 kesäliikenteen alussa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:56 ----------

Nyt kun ÅL sijoittaa autot 1 ja 2 linjalle 105, niin sitten ei jää yhtään vara-autoa, turistikalustoa ei oikein voi laskea vara-kalustoksi. Onko hsl:llä olemassa mitään sääntöä vara-autojen määrästä suhteutettuna varsinaiseen kalustomäärään?

----------


## killerpop

> Onko jostain saatavilla pdf-tiedostojs tarjotusta kalustosta niin päästään hullut jännityksestä


Etkö oikeasti jaksa malttaa paria vuorokautta? Sittenhän sen omin silmin näkee ja on jotain haastetta edes bongata, mitä missäkin on.
Kaikki etukäteen kerrottu (varma) tieto vaan laimentaa mielenkiintoa uuden liikenteen aloituksen osalta. Vähän harrastusmieltä hei.

----------


## Koala

Henk. koht alan olla huomattavan kyllästynyt kun viime aikoina tälle foorumille on postattu tajuttomat määrät "tietoa" vailla lähdettä. Kaikki on "kuulleet" sitä sun tätä ja jopa nimetään että "firma x:stä saadun tiedon mukaan" mutta ei kerrota missä firma x on tämän "tiedon" kertonut ja kenelle jne. Uskottavuus alkaa olla melko nolla monella.

----------


## Zambo

> Tässä voisi olla yksi mahdollinen uusi auto 105:lle http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...59543600_n.jpg Autohan oli jo kokeiltavana Åbergilla ja on nyt Kaivokselan volvolla.


Tämä Iso kolmonen on vaihtoehtojen joukossa. Kohteeseen on tarjottu EEV tason auto, niin lupaus on pidettävä ja 105:lle sellainen on hankittava. 




> Henk. koht alan olla huomattavan kyllästynyt kun viime aikoina tälle foorumille on postattu tajuttomat määrät "tietoa" vailla lähdettä. Kaikki on "kuulleet" sitä sun tätä ja jopa nimetään että "firma x:stä saadun tiedon mukaan" mutta ei kerrota missä firma x on tämän "tiedon" kertonut ja kenelle jne. Uskottavuus alkaa olla melko nolla monella.


Huhuja tuntuu liikkuvan, mutta yhtäkään autoa ei ole vielä ostettu. Vaihtoehtoja on ja niistä on esim. kuljettajillemme kerrottu, mutta totuuden tiedämme toivottavasti jo tiistaina tai viimeistään keskiviikkona 7:10 kun viimeisen auton pitäisi varikolta lähteä ajoon. Vara-autona tosiaan aloittanee autot #10 ja #11. Facebook sivuillamme keskustelua käydään, mutta kuten sielläkin on selvinnyt varmoja autoja ovat vain jo tallistamme löytyvät #1 ja #2.

Malttakaa vielä muutama tunti, sitten on keskiviikko. Hölynpöyn kirjoittaminen tänne laskee todellisen informaation arvoa, arvostakaamme sitä tietoaj ja havaintoja mistä kaikille harrastajile on oikeasti hyötyä.


-sampo-
ÅL

----------


## zige94

> Tämä Iso kolmonen on vaihtoehtojen joukossa. Kohteeseen on tarjottu EEV tason auto, niin lupaus on pidettävä ja 105:lle sellainen on hankittava.


Sampo, eipä taida olla sama auto enään vaihtoehtona, ellei noita löydy Kaivokselasta monta. Tässä käyttäjän Chauffer kirjoittama havainto pari tuntia sitten:




> Helb 1219 taas ruhan varikolla, odottaa buscomia ja tilaajaväritystä


Eli ainakaan samaa autoa ette ilmeisesti saa  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Etkö oikeasti jaksa malttaa paria vuorokautta? Sittenhän sen omin silmin näkee ja on jotain haastetta edes bongata, mitä missäkin on.
> Kaikki etukäteen kerrottu (varma) tieto vaan laimentaa mielenkiintoa uuden liikenteen aloituksen osalta. Vähän harrastusmieltä hei.


Kommenttini olikin tarkoitus olla sarkastinen  :Wink: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 9:12 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 8:29 ----------




> Linjan 112 sopimus päättyy kesäliikenteen 2013 lopussa ja muiden linjojen 2013 kesäliikenteen alussa.


Kyllä, mutta milloin on se kilpailukierros, jossa näille linjoille saadaan jatkaja kesästä 13 eteenpäin? Siihen ei ole  aikaa kun 8kk.. 112:n uusi liikennöitsijä elokuusta alkaen selviää joulukuussa kun kierros 26 ratkeaa  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

Tänään sitten filmirullat laulamaan ja Wl:n kyytiin istumaan. Viimeinen päivä nykymuotoisena Westendin Linjana  :Smile:  
Kuka muuten jatkaa koulukyytejä?

----------


## Palomaa

> Tänään sitten filmirullat laulamaan ja Wl:n kyytiin istumaan. Viimeinen päivä nykymuotoisena Westendin Linjana  
> Kuka muuten jatkaa koulukyytejä?


Näin myös tehdään, eiköhän esim. Espoon kaupunki tee uudet sopimukset sitten jonkun muun firman, (Taksikuljetus?) kanssa Koulukuljetuksista.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Kuulemani mukaan Westendin HSL-työn jatkajille siirtyisivät seuraavat Wessun autot:
- Andersson: WL 1, 10, 56 - 59, 61, 62, 78, 79, 99
- Veolia: WL 8, 34 - 38, 45 - 49
- Åberg: WL 2
Nobina ei aio ottaa autoja Wessulta, vaan hoitaa lisätarpeen omista reserveistään.

----------


## hana

> Kuulemani mukaan Westendin HSL-työn jatkajille siirtyisivät seuraavat Wessun autot:
> - Andersson: WL 1, 10, 56 - 59, 61, 62, 78, 79, 99
> - Veolia: WL 8, 34 - 38, 45 - 49
> - Åberg: WL 2
> Nobina ei aio ottaa autoja Wessulta, vaan hoitaa lisätarpeen omista reserveistään.


Kuullostaa oudolta, että Veolialle ei tulisi Ivecoja, koska sopimus siirtyi vanhoilla ehdoilla ja 452:lla, 453:lla ja 516:lla pitää olla uudempia autoja.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuullostaa oudolta, että Veolialle ei tulisi Ivecoja, koska sopimus siirtyi vanhoilla ehdoilla ja 452:lla, 453:lla ja 516:lla pitää olla uudempia autoja.


Ilmeisesti noilla linjoilla kaluston osalta vanhoja ehtoja sitten lievennetään.

----------


## Madmax

> Kuulemani mukaan Westendin HSL-työn jatkajille siirtyisivät seuraavat Wessun autot:
> - Andersson: WL 1, 10, 56 - 59, 61, 62, 78, 79, 99
> - Veolia: WL 8, 34 - 38, 45 - 49
> - Åberg: WL 2
> Nobina ei aio ottaa autoja Wessulta, vaan hoitaa lisätarpeen omista reserveistään.


Hienoa että Åberg ei ottanut yhtään Ivecoa itselleen. Miksi Andersson otti noita Ivecoita 109:lle vai tulivatko vara-autoiksi ?

----------


## Nak

> Hienoa että Åberg ei ottanut yhtään Ivecoa itselleen. Miksi Andersson otti noita Ivecoita 109:lle vai tulivatko vara-autoiksi ?


Kunpa Nobina olisi hankkinut niitä Ivecoja itselleen, eikä yrittäisi pärjätä moneen kertaan loppuunajetuilla city ällillä.. 

Åbergin lärvikirja sivuilla puhuttiin että numeroile 3 ja 17 on ilmaantunut jotain uutta ja ihmeellistä, tarkkaa tietoa mistä on kyse, siellä ei ole  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> Åbergin lärvikirja sivuilla puhuttiin että numeroile 3 ja 17 on ilmaantunut jotain uutta ja ihmeellistä, tarkkaa tietoa mistä on kyse, siellä ei ole


TSB-Bussisivuilta löytyy kolmonen.

----------


## aulis

> TSB-Bussisivuilta löytyy kolmonen.


Jahas, saadaan liukuovi-402:nen pääkaupunkiseudulle  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> TSB-Bussisivuilta löytyy kolmonen.


(tyhjentävä hiljaisuus)  :Laughing:

----------


## aulis

Ihan tuli vain mieleen, Oobärihän voisi vaihtaa uuden määränpäärullan vaikka ihan tekstein "Helsinki", "Mankkaa" ja "Kahvitauko"  :Very Happy:  mutta taitavat jättää sellaiseksi kuin nyt on tai laittaa Åbergin Linja Oy niinkuin muissakin.

----------


## killerpop

> Ihan tuli vain mieleen, Oobärihän voisi vaihtaa uuden määränpäärullan vaikka ihan tekstein "Helsinki", "Mankkaa" ja "Kahvitauko"  mutta taitavat jättää sellaiseksi kuin nyt on tai laittaa Åbergin Linja Oy niinkuin muissakin.


Mahtaako kuitenkaan moinen downgrade tulla kyseeseen, eiköhän toi LCD-mitron kuiteskin aja asiansa.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ihan tuli vain mieleen, Oobärihän voisi vaihtaa uuden määränpäärullan vaikka ihan tekstein "Helsinki", "Mankkaa" ja "Kahvitauko"  mutta taitavat jättää sellaiseksi kuin nyt on tai laittaa Åbergin Linja Oy niinkuin muissakin.


Noista en osaa sanoa mutta jotain siihen silti on laitettu  :Wink: 
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...)/IMG_2407.JPG




> Åberg: WL 2


Ja siitähän tuli ÅL #17. Kuva tässä:
http://joukkoliikenne.1g.fi/kuvat/Fi...7/IMG_2424.JPG

Ja kuvat myös Veolian autoista Suomenojalla, Buscomit kiinni: 1203 ja 1204.

----------


## aulis

> Mahtaako kuitenkaan moinen downgrade tulla kyseeseen, eiköhän toi LCD-mitron kuiteskin aja asiansa.


Jaa, tosiaan, en huomannutkaan noita kuvia.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Kunpa Nobina olisi hankkinut niitä Ivecoja itselleen, eikä yrittäisi pärjätä moneen kertaan loppuunajetuilla city ällillä.. 
> 
> Åbergin lärvikirja sivuilla puhuttiin että numeroile 3 ja 17 on ilmaantunut jotain uutta ja ihmeellistä, tarkkaa tietoa mistä on kyse, siellä ei ole


NAK: Aamulla voi olla nobinan poistettu #4 ajossa tai vaikka #18.. no kuitenkin klovin " romut ". Jokerilla linjalla 213? -Miksi ei  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> Hienoa että Åberg ei ottanut yhtään Ivecoa itselleen. Miksi Andersson otti noita Ivecoita 109:lle vai tulivatko vara-autoiksi ?


109:llä on ruuhka-aikaan liikenteessä 6 teliä ja 3 lyhyttä autoa, ivecot 78, 79 ja 99 tulevat varmaan ihan vakioiksi, #1 ja #10 sitten vara-autoiksi.

----------


## hana

> Ilmeisesti noilla linjoilla kaluston osalta vanhoja ehtoja sitten lievennetään.


Katselinkin että esim. WL:t 47 ja 49 tulevat olemaan ajossa vakiona myös viikonloppuisin. Yhtään Ivecoa ei siis Veolialle tullut. Nyt kun WL on laitettu pakettiin niin katsotaan mitä Helbin osalta tapahtuu loppuvuoden aikana. Niin ja onhan se Veoliakin etsinyt omalle osuudelleen ostajaa jo yli vuoden päivät.

----------


## Nak

> Katselinkin että esim. WL:t 47 ja 49 tulevat olemaan ajossa vakiona myös viikonloppuisin. Yhtään Ivecoa ei siis Veolialle tullut.


Vieläkö se Wl 43 (-02 Ikarus) on Veolialla, vai mikä sen kohtalo on?

----------


## Prompter

> Vieläkö se Wl 43 (-02 Ikarus) on Veolialla, vai mikä sen kohtalo on?


Juuri äsken näin 453:lla ajossa Veolian nimissä.

----------


## Juissi

Käytän linjoja 452 ja 453 päivittäin. Veolian kaluston taso meni kyllä näillä linjoilla alaspäin kun Westendiltä saadut Ikarukset tulivat linjoille. Veolian omat Ikaurukset ovat olleet hyvässä kunnossa ainakin matkustajan näkökulmasta. Bussien siisteydessä oli iso ero kun Veolia ja WL liikennöivät yhdessä. WL:n bussit olivat likaisia sisältä kun taas Veolian bussit ovat olleet lähes järjestään siistejä.

----------


## aki

> Käytän linjoja 452 ja 453 päivittäin. Veolian kaluston taso meni kyllä näillä linjoilla alaspäin kun Westendiltä saadut Ikarukset tulivat linjoille. Veolian omat Ikaurukset ovat olleet hyvässä kunnossa ainakin matkustajan näkökulmasta. Bussien siisteydessä oli iso ero kun Veolia ja WL liikennöivät yhdessä. WL:n bussit olivat likaisia sisältä kun taas Veolian bussit ovat olleet lähes järjestään siistejä.


Nythän nämä ex-westendin ikarukset ja scalat ovat siirtyneet Tuupakan varikolle joten eiköhän ne jatkossa ole siistimpiä ja paremmin huollettuja kuin WL:n aikana.

----------


## antti

Yksi tuttu olisi halunnut hieroa kauppaa yhdestä Westendin bussista ja soitti jollekin konkurssipesän viskaalille, niin oli käsketty odottaa puolitoista viikkoa, niin kaikki jäljellejääneet myydään huutokaupalla. Sinne varmaan itsekin menen.

----------


## Nak

> Yksi tuttu olisi halunnut hieroa kauppaa yhdestä Westendin bussista ja soitti jollekin konkurssipesän viskaalille, niin oli käsketty odottaa puolitoista viikkoa, niin kaikki jäljellejääneet myydään huutokaupalla. Sinne varmaan itsekin menen.


Mitkähän sitten oikeasti ovatkaan olleet Wl:n? Rellun pippanat, Wiimat, ex. Helb Ikarukset ja ehkä -02 Scania Ikarukset..?

----------


## antti

Huutokauppauutiseen sen verran lisättävää, että uudemmat autot ovat rahoitusyhtiöiden omistuksessa, eli niitä ehkä lähiaikoina näkyy a.o. merkkiliikkeiden tonteilla. Vanhempia busseja voi käydä arvioimassa Matinkylän varikolla, siinä joukossa on mukana Anderssonin ostamat ( tai takaisinottamat ) bussit jotka eivät nyt ole myytävänä.

----------


## aki

> Mitkähän sitten oikeasti ovatkaan olleet Wl:n? Rellun pippanat, Wiimat, ex. Helb Ikarukset ja ehkä -02 Scania Ikarukset..?


Noiden lisäksi ainakin ex. helbin -07 scalat 16, 17, 19 ja Wiima N353 #80(ex askaisten auto, exex juhanilan linja)

Olisi hienoa jos nivelet 80 (wiima N353) ja 96 (wiima N202) päätyisivät jollekin kotimaiselle liikennöitsijälle tai vaikka harrastajalle.

----------


## kuukanko

> Noiden lisäksi ainakin ex. helbin -07 scalat 16, 17, 19 ja Wiima N353 #80(ex askaisten auto, exex juhanilan linja)


Mistä nämä tiedot ovat peräisin? Konkurssipesän mukaan WL ei omistanut itse oikein muuta kuin Wiimoja ja HelB:n entisiä Ikaruksia.

----------


## Nak

> Noiden lisäksi ainakin ex. helbin -07 scalat 16, 17, 19 ja Wiima N353 #80(ex askaisten auto, exex juhanilan linja)
> 
> Olisi hienoa jos nivelet 80 (wiima N353) ja 96 (wiima N202) päätyisivät jollekin kotimaiselle liikennöitsijälle tai vaikka harrastajalle.


Slhs ei taida omistaa yhtään peruskaturi k202:sta saati niveltä

----------


## aki

> Mistä nämä tiedot ovat peräisin? Konkurssipesän mukaan WL ei omistanut itse oikein muuta kuin Wiimoja ja HelB:n entisiä Ikaruksia.


Täällä http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...e/wl16-17.html sanotaan että WL on ostanut nuo scalat helbiltä. Tuo wiima N353 oli vain arvaukseni, kyseessä on kuitenkin niin vanha auto että liisaus tuntuisi oudolta.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Slhs ei taida omistaa yhtään peruskaturi k202:sta saati niveltä


Nivel on ainakin se TaKL #300 ja eiköhän se Porvoolainen on K202 vaikka se nyt ei ihan museobussin kategorian voi vetää, mutta olemassa kyllä.

/Skurubisin

----------


## kuukanko

> Täällä http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...e/wl16-17.html sanotaan että WL on ostanut nuo scalat helbiltä.


Eipä siellä lue, että olisi ostanut HelBiltä. Ja ostaessa omistus siirtyy vasta sitten, kun viimeinenkin maksuerä on maksettu. Osamaksut bussikaupoissa voivat olla yli 10 vuotta pitkiä.

----------


## Prompter

Omistiko WL myös Ahvenanmaalta tuodun Carrus City L midinsä? Sellainenhan heillä oli, numero 51, jos oikein muistan.

----------


## Palomaa

> Omistiko WL myös Ahvenanmaalta tuodun Carrus City L midinsä? Sellainenhan heillä oli, numero 51, jos oikein muistan.


Ostamisesta en tiedä mutta oli 2 midi City L:ää, #51 ja #52.

----------


## J_J

> Mitkähän sitten oikeasti ovatkaan olleet Wl:n? Rellun pippanat, Wiimat, ex. Helb Ikarukset ja ehkä -02 Scania Ikarukset..?


Kuuleman mukaan jopa näistä 10-vuotiaista Karuista ainakin osa olisi edelleen konkurssihetkellä ollut rahoitusyhtiön omaisuutta...

----------


## Kani

Kannattaa huomioida, että monet muutkaan linja-autoyritykset eivät tänä päivänä  o m i s t a  autojaan, vaan kalusto on hankittu erilaisilla leasing/rahoitusyhtiö/kalustoyhtiöratkaisuilla. Tähän alettiin siirtyä jo 1990-luvun lopulla, joten monessa yhtiössä enää vanhimmat autot ovat omia.

Tästä saakin veikeitä kompakysymyksiä kerhoiltoihin: montako linja-autoa joku iso bussiyhtiö X omistaa. Vastaus voi sitten olla esimerkiksi jotain 0-10 väliltä.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Yksi tuttu olisi halunnut hieroa kauppaa yhdestä Westendin bussista ja soitti jollekin konkurssipesän viskaalille, niin oli käsketty odottaa puolitoista viikkoa, niin kaikki jäljellejääneet myydään huutokaupalla. Sinne varmaan itsekin menen.


Täytyy olla yksinomaan romantisoiva harrastaja, jos ostaa tuolta jotain harrasteajoon. Yhtään helmeä yksilöä tuolta ei tule löytymään.




> Mitkähän sitten oikeasti ovatkaan olleet Wl:n? Rellun pippanat, Wiimat, ex. Helb Ikarukset ja ehkä -02 Scania Ikarukset..?


#25, #51, #70, #80, #96, #106 ja jotain muita vanhoja HSL-autoja. #60 on liikenneneuvoksella. Rellut saattavat yhä olla Nordea Rahoituksen autoja.

----------


## J_J

> Mitkähän sitten oikeasti ovatkaan olleet Wl:n? Rellun pippanat, Wiimat, ex. Helb Ikarukset ja ehkä -02 Scania Ikarukset..?





> Kannattaa huomioida, että monet muutkaan linja-autoyritykset eivät tänä päivänä  o m i s t a  autojaan, vaan kalusto on hankittu erilaisilla leasing/rahoitusyhtiö/kalustoyhtiöratkaisuilla. Tähän alettiin siirtyä jo 1990-luvun lopulla, joten monessa yhtiössä enää vanhimmat autot ovat omia.
> 
> Tästä saakin veikeitä kompakysymyksiä kerhoiltoihin: montako linja-autoa joku iso bussiyhtiö X omistaa. Vastaus voi sitten olla esimerkiksi jotain 0-10 väliltä.


Mielestäni yksikään järkevästi toimiva yritys ei osta nykykorot huomioiden käteisellä kalustoa linja-autoliikenteeseen. Ei ole ostanut enää vuosikausiin. Mutta se, että kymmenvuotiaista Ikaruksista on vielä niin paljon velkaa, että omistajana on rahoitusyhtiö (puhuttaessa osamaksurahoituksesta), ei vaikuta minusta järin terveeltä kehityssuunnalta yritystalouden kantilta katsottuna...

----------


## Nak

Bluesin kotisivuilla mainostetaan edelleen ilmaista kyytiä kotipeleihin, mutta tämä luksus ei tainnut siirtyä enää kenellekään? Nythän tämä ja nivel-wiimat sopisi Åbergille kuin valettu  :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

> Bluesin kotisivuilla mainostetaan edelleen ilmaista kyytiä kotipeleihin, mutta tämä luksus ei tainnut siirtyä enää kenellekään? Nythän tämä ja nivel-wiimat sopisi Åbergille kuin valettu


Ei hullumpi idea! Ja löytyisi noille nivelille varmaan käyttöä blues-kuljetusten lisäksi myös tilausajoissa.. Tuota kannattaisi vinkata Åbergille vaikka FB:n kautta :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Bluesin kotisivuilla mainostetaan edelleen ilmaista kyytiä kotipeleihin, mutta tämä luksus ei tainnut siirtyä enää kenellekään? Nythän tämä ja nivel-wiimat sopisi Åbergille kuin valettu





> Ei hullumpi idea! Ja löytyisi noille nivelille varmaan käyttöä blues-kuljetusten lisäksi myös tilausajoissa.. Tuota kannattaisi vinkata Åbergille vaikka FB:n kautta


Hyvä ajatus!

Kukahan muuten alkaa liikennöidä niitä Stromman sightseeing-ajoja? Tosin nythän ne on tauolla kesään asti, joten aikaa on..

----------


## kuukanko

> Kukahan muuten alkaa liikennöidä niitä Stromman sightseeing-ajoja?


Jo kuluneena kesänä Strömma ajoi niitä itse.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Yksi tuttu olisi halunnut hieroa kauppaa yhdestä Westendin bussista ja soitti jollekin konkurssipesän viskaalille, niin oli käsketty odottaa puolitoista viikkoa, niin kaikki jäljellejääneet myydään huutokaupalla. Sinne varmaan itsekin menen.


ex WL 38 ei siirtynyt veolialle,  tässäkö syy ? veolialle meni 35-37 mut ei 38.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 2:13 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 2:06 ----------




> Kannattaa huomioida, että monet muutkaan linja-autoyritykset eivät tänä päivänä  o m i s t a  autojaan, vaan kalusto on hankittu erilaisilla leasing/rahoitusyhtiö/kalustoyhtiöratkaisuilla. Tähän alettiin siirtyä jo 1990-luvun lopulla, joten monessa yhtiössä enää vanhimmat autot ovat omia.
> 
> Tästä saakin veikeitä kompakysymyksiä kerhoiltoihin: montako linja-autoa joku iso bussiyhtiö X omistaa. Vastaus voi sitten olla esimerkiksi jotain 0-10 väliltä.


Luulin itsekkin että wessulla olis ollu enemmänkin autoja omina, mut ei. 

Nobinalla ON sen siaan pari omaa vielä :P 95 Espoo ällät kokosarja kuuluu Nobina Busco AB filial i Finland OY:lle

----------


## killerpop

> ex WL 38 ei siirtynyt veolialle,  tässäkö syy ? veolialle meni 35-37 mut ei 38.


Kummasti vaan ex WL #38 (LTF-945) haltija on Veolia Transport Finland Oy Vantaa, joten mihin äsköinen väittämä perustuu?

----------


## LimoSWN

> Kummasti vaan ex WL #38 (LTF-945) haltija on Veolia Transport Finland Oy Vantaa, joten mihin äsköinen väittämä perustuu?


http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...e/vt35-38.html listassa esitettyyn. 35- 37

----------


## Nak

> Nobinalla ON sen siaan pari omaa vielä :P 95 Espoo ällät kokosarja kuuluu Nobina Busco AB filial i Finland OY:lle


Tämä on nyt ymmärtääkseni se pilkku jota Kani viilasi. Nobina Finland (West, East, South) on vain bussien haltija. Nobinan kalustoyhtiö "fleet" omistaa bussit. Samalla tavalla toimii myös ainakin Helb. Tällä tavalla on helppoa tehdä ainakin jollekin yksikölle tulosta, mutta samaa konsernia ovat silti kaikki...

Westendin kohdalla ei taida olla kyse tälläisestä itselle vuokraamisesta, vaan kun osamaksurahoitus on maksettu loppuun, bussi on siirtynyt kokonaan wl:lle. Em. Nobina Busco hoiti -02 Ikarukset itselleen 10:n vuoden aikana, mutta westendillä on ollut joku pidempi osamaksusopimus tai rahat loppu kun Rellutkin (ainakin wl24) on vieläkin rahoitusyhtiön autoja :/

Jotta tästä kaikesta saadaan mahdollisimman sekavaa, esim. Nobina Busco ei siltikään omista itse kaikkia vanhoja, vaan osa on pitkin pohjoismaisia leasingyhtiöitä  :Very Happy:

----------


## kuukanko

> http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...e/vt35-38.html listassa esitettyyn. 35- 37


Ei kannata lukea sivujani niin, että niillä olisi absoluuttinen totuus. Kaupasta on vasta alle viikko, enkä millään voi tietää kaikkia muutoksia mitä on tapahtunut, joten sivut eivät varmastikaan ole ajan tasalla.
Heti kun joku bongaa VT 38:n linjalla ja kertoo havainnosta täällä, lisään sen Veolian listaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Nobinan kalustoyhtiö "fleet" omistaa bussit. Samalla tavalla toimii myös ainakin Helb. Tällä tavalla on helppoa tehdä ainakin jollekin yksikölle tulosta, mutta samaa konsernia ovat silti kaikki...


Tärkein syy kuitenkin taitaa olla, että yrityksen omaisuus vaikuttaa palkkojen sivukulujen suuruuteen. Kun omaisuus (bussit) ja työntekijät ovat eri osakeyhtiöiden nimissä, ovat sivukulut pienemmät.

Edit: kuulemma poistojen vaikutus sivukuluihin poistettiin 2011 eli enää se ei ole syynä

----------


## chauffer

> Tämä on nyt ymmärtääkseni se pilkku jota Kani viilasi. Nobina Finland (West, East, South) on vain bussien haltija. Nobinan kalustoyhtiö "fleet" omistaa bussit. Samalla tavalla toimii myös ainakin Helb. Tällä tavalla on helppoa tehdä ainakin jollekin yksikölle tulosta, mutta samaa konsernia ovat silti kaikki...
> 
> Westendin kohdalla ei taida olla kyse tälläisestä itselle vuokraamisesta, vaan kun osamaksurahoitus on maksettu loppuun, bussi on siirtynyt kokonaan wl:lle. Em. Nobina Busco hoiti -02 Ikarukset itselleen 10:n vuoden aikana, mutta westendillä on ollut joku pidempi osamaksusopimus tai rahat loppu kun Rellutkin (ainakin wl24) on vieläkin rahoitusyhtiön autoja :/
> 
> Jotta tästä kaikesta saadaan mahdollisimman sekavaa, esim. Nobina Busco ei siltikään omista itse kaikkia vanhoja, vaan osa on pitkin pohjoismaisia leasingyhtiöitä


Helbillä menee pääsääntöisesti niin että Osamaksu autot omistaa Nordea rahoitus ja silloin haltija on Helb Fleet. Kun osamaksu on maksettu, omistajaksi tulee Helb Fleet ja haltijaksi Helsingin Bussiliikenne. Ja leasing autoja tietääkseni ei ole kuin tuo 1219, ja ehkä hybridit...

----------


## ode98

> Bluesin kotisivuilla mainostetaan edelleen ilmaista kyytiä kotipeleihin, mutta tämä luksus ei tainnut siirtyä enää kenellekään? Nythän tämä ja nivel-wiimat sopisi Åbergille kuin valettu


Åbergiltä laittoivat viestiä että Blues kyydit jatkuvat,mutta toisenlaisella kalustolla!

----------


## MJG

> Tämä on nyt ymmärtääkseni se pilkku jota Kani viilasi. Nobina Finland (West, East, South) on vain bussien haltija. Nobinan kalustoyhtiö "fleet" omistaa bussit. Samalla tavalla toimii myös ainakin Helb. Tällä tavalla on helppoa tehdä ainakin jollekin yksikölle tulosta, mutta samaa konsernia ovat silti kaikki...
> 
> Westendin kohdalla ei taida olla kyse tälläisestä itselle vuokraamisesta, vaan kun osamaksurahoitus on maksettu loppuun, bussi on siirtynyt kokonaan wl:lle. Em. Nobina Busco hoiti -02 Ikarukset itselleen 10:n vuoden aikana, mutta westendillä on ollut joku pidempi osamaksusopimus tai rahat loppu kun Rellutkin (ainakin wl24) on vieläkin rahoitusyhtiön autoja :/
> 
> Jotta tästä kaikesta saadaan mahdollisimman sekavaa, esim. Nobina Busco ei siltikään omista itse kaikkia vanhoja, vaan osa on pitkin pohjoismaisia leasingyhtiöitä


Minkä seikan kannalta on oleellista tämä pitkä keskustelu, onko bussifirman kalusto omaa, vuokrattua, osamaksurahoitettua, rahoitusliisattua, huoltoliisattua vai jotain muuta?

Kannattaa katsoa lentoyhtiöitä. Samat koneet saattavat yhtenä vuonna olla omistettuja ja toisena liisattuja, aivan kulloistenkin tarpeiden mukaisesti. Periaatteessa saman lainalaisuudet koskevat bussibisnestäkin, vain mittakaava on toinen.

----------


## Nak

> Minkä seikan kannalta on oleellista tämä pitkä keskustelu, onko bussifirman kalusto omaa, vuokrattua, osamaksurahoitettua, rahoitusliisattua, huoltoliisattua vai jotain muuta?.


Keskusteluhan tästä aiheesta lähti liikkeelle siitä, että jos konkurssipesä järjestää huutokaupan jossa wessun bussit myydään, että mitä siellä sitten voisi olla myynnissä.

----------


## JT

> Åbergiltä laittoivat viestiä että Blues kyydit jatkuvat,mutta toisenlaisella kalustolla!


Näin on, sillä Espoon Bluesin web-sivujen mukaan kuljetuksia liikennöi nykyään Lehtimäen Liikenne.

----------


## Kani

> Minkä seikan kannalta on oleellista tämä pitkä keskustelu, onko bussifirman kalusto omaa, vuokrattua, osamaksurahoitettua, rahoitusliisattua, huoltoliisattua vai jotain muuta?
> 
> Kannattaa katsoa lentoyhtiöitä. Samat koneet saattavat yhtenä vuonna olla omistettuja ja toisena liisattuja, aivan kulloistenkin tarpeiden mukaisesti. Periaatteessa saman lainalaisuudet koskevat bussibisnestäkin, vain mittakaava on toinen.


Nähdäkseni tästä oli tarpeellista keskustella siksi, ettei jää sellaista käsitystä, että menestyvä yritys omistaa itse autonsa, ja joku muu nimi auton papereissa tarkoittaa talousvaikeuksia. Koska näin ei ole.

----------


## hana

> Ei kannata lukea sivujani niin, että niillä olisi absoluuttinen totuus. Kaupasta on vasta alle viikko, enkä millään voi tietää kaikkia muutoksia mitä on tapahtunut, joten sivut eivät varmastikaan ole ajan tasalla.
> Heti kun joku bongaa VT 38:n linjalla ja kertoo havainnosta täällä, lisään sen Veolian listaan.


VT 38 Tuupakan varikolla.

Pari kuukautta sitten ajoon palannut VT 168 on sivustolla esitettyjen ajossa olevien bussien (169) lisätietojen kohdalla mainittu poistetuksi ajosta. Sivut sinänsä ovat kyllä parhaat mitä HSL-alueen liikenteestä löytyy :Very Happy:

----------


## aki

> VT 38 Tuupakan varikolla.


Ja ajaa jo iltaruuhkassa linjalla 516, Westendin nimet poistettu ja veolian tarrat tilalla.

----------


## antti

Juuri tuli tieto, että Westendin varikolla on huutokauppa tiistaina 6.11 kello 12:00 alkaen. Kello 9:00 alkaen saapi mennä tutustumaan myytävään tavaraan. Busseja ei taida olla loppujen lopuksi kovin monta, ellei joku rahoitusyhtiö tuo paikalle lisää autoja. Ainakin Kauppalehteen on tulossa ilmoitus tilaisuudesta.

----------


## Palomaa

> Juuri tuli tieto, että Westendin varikolla on huutokauppa tiistaina 6.11 kello 12:00 alkaen. Kello 9:00 alkaen saapi mennä tutustumaan myytävään tavaraan. Busseja ei taida olla loppujen lopuksi kovin monta, ellei joku rahoitusyhtiö tuo paikalle lisää autoja. Ainakin Kauppalehteen on tulossa ilmoitus tilaisuudesta.


Onko tilaisuus julkinen, että sinne saa mennä kuka tahansa?

----------


## antti

Julkisiahan tällaiset huutokaupat yleensä aina ovat.

----------


## Palomaa

> Julkisiahan tällaiset huutokaupat yleensä aina ovat.


Ok, piti vain varmistaa jos paikan päälle ilmaannun kahtelemmaan..  :Wink:

----------


## Skurubisin

29.10 noin kello 19
WL 91 kehä ykkösellä Kaarelan kohdalla idän suuntaan Sjöbergin hinauksessa.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Nak

> 29.10 noin kello 19
> WL 91 kehä ykkösellä Kaarelan kohdalla idän suuntaan Sjöbergin hinauksessa.
> 
> /Skurubisin


Wessun varikolla on käynyt muutenkin luuta, pihalta on suurin osa citeliksistä hävinnyt ja tilausajokalustosta. Myöskään Scaloja tai Merlaa ei näkynyt missään, eikä 39-42 sarjan ikaruksia. Myöskään ASS-niveltä ei näkynyt. 

Pihan reunoilla on rellut järjestyksessä ja toisella reunalla Anderssonin käytössä olevien vieressä 25, joku e94f, 44 tai 1, joku kutter, ja parit city l:t. Myös pienkalustoa on vielä siellä täällä ja 96 paikallaan pesuhallin kupeessa :S

,

----------


## jodo

> . Myöskään ASS-niveltä ei näkynyt.


Vaan sepä on kuulemma romutettu Virossa jo aikaa sitten.

----------


## Nak

> Vaan sepä on kuulemma romutettu Virossa jo aikaa sitten.


Ilmankos sitä ei ole näkynyt vähään aikaan muutenkaan  :Sad:  Trafi tiesi sanoa että ei ollut tälle vuodelle katsastettu ja liikenteestä poistettu ja muutoskiellossa, arvatenkin konkurssin takia. 
Harmi homma jos tosiaan harvinaisuus taas tuhottu

----------


## kuukanko

EasyKm etsii uuttaa liisaajaa WL:n entisille 2010-Crosswaylle: ilmoitus

----------


## VHi

> EasyKm etsii uuttaa liisaajaa WL:n entisille 2010-Crosswaylle: ilmoitus


Ja löytyypä sieltä Westenfdin vanhoja Ikaruksiakin.

http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../gcackge9.html

----------


## Nak

> Ja löytyypä sieltä Westenfdin vanhoja Ikaruksiakin.
> 
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../gcackge9.html


Nämähän ovat olleet jo reippaasti vuoden päivät Tip trailerin pihassa happanemassa :/

Westendin varikolla on tehty lisää siirtoja ja huutokaupattavaksi tarkoitettu kalusto on muodostelmassa pihan perällä. Voi olla että tämän harrastajan matkaan sieltä irtoaa asunto-/saunabussiaihio  :Very Happy:

----------


## chauffer

> Voi olla että tämän harrastajan matkaan sieltä irtoaa asunto-/saunabussiaihio


 Aika fakiiri olet jos meinaat saada saunabussin leimalle asti  :Laughing:  Mutta ideahan on toki loistava. Sellainen valmis löytyis edullisesti täältä  :Laughing:  http://www.nettikaravaani.com/omavalmiste/vabis/1369651

----------


## Nak

> Aika fakiiri olet jos meinaat saada saunabussin leimalle asti  Mutta ideahan on toki loistava. Sellainen valmis löytyis edullisesti täältä  http://www.nettikaravaani.com/omavalmiste/vabis/1369651


Puulämmitteistä ei nykyään enää saa tehdä  :Mad:  mutta sähkölämmitteisen kyllä, tai näin oli ainakin viimeksi kun asiaa olen mietiskellyt  :Very Happy: 

Edit: ja voihan sen puulämmitteisenkin katsastaa ilman kiuasta :Laughing:

----------


## Samppa

> Puulämmitteistä ei nykyään enää saa tehdä  mutta sähkölämmitteisen kyllä, tai näin oli ainakin viimeksi kun asiaa olen mietiskellyt 
> 
> Edit: ja voihan sen puulämmitteisenkin katsastaa ilman kiuasta


Liian monet ihmiset mietiskelevät, miten voimassa olevia sopimuksia, säädöksiä ja lakeja voi rikkoa tai ainakin kiertää.

----------


## Nak

> Liian monet ihmiset mietiskelevät, miten voimassa olevia sopimuksia, säädöksiä ja lakeja voi rikkoa tai ainakin kiertää.


Niin minkäs sille teet että Arkadianmäki on täynnä muinoja..

----------


## Palomaa

Westendin piha on nyt _TYHJÄ_, enään ei ollut jäljellä kuin takana huutokaupparivi. Eli myös rellut jne kadonneet.

----------


## Samppa

> Niin minkäs sille teet että Arkadianmäki on täynnä muinoja..


Että tuonmoinen perustelu sopimusten ja säädöksien rikkomisen hyväksymiseen.

----------


## Nak

> Että tuonmoinen perustelu sopimusten ja säädöksien rikkomisen hyväksymiseen.


Niin, stockmannin ja eduskuntatalon hulluilla päivillä on se ero, että Stockmannilla ne kestää vain viikon  :Smile:  
Kukapa niitä typeriä päätöksiä tekee, joita joskus tekee mieli kiertää, jos eivät kansan"edustajat"

----------


## Beenari

> Ja löytyypä sieltä Westenfdin vanhoja Ikaruksiakin.
> 
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../gcackge9.html


Onpa suolainen hinta polakista. HelBiltä olisi loppukesästä saanut  vuoden tuoreempia versioita hintaan 4000,- + ALV...... No kai nuokin joku dor** korjaan hullu - ostaa tuohon rahaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ketkä kaikki ovat Wellun vanhoja hankkineet? Åbergilla Scaloja, Anterolla Crossit ja GD:t, Veolialla Scaloja ja E94F:ä. Entä muu kalusto?

----------


## J_J

> Onpa suolainen hinta polakista. HelBiltä olisi loppukesästä saanut  vuoden tuoreempia versioita hintaan 4000,- + ALV...... No kai nuokin joku dor** korjaan hullu - ostaa tuohon rahaan.


Polakki käsittääkseni tarkoittaa puolalaista... Mitä puolalaista tuossa linkin Ikarysässä on, korkeintaan joitakin yksittäisiä komponentteja?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:48 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:46 ----------




> Westendin piha on nyt _TYHJÄ_, enään ei ollut jäljellä kuin takana huutokaupparivi. Eli myös rellut jne kadonneet.


Yksi Lujatalo -teipattu piinattu Rellu roikkui tänään noin klo 14.30 Sjöbergin koukussa matkallaan kehäkolmosta itään Vantaanportin kohdilla. Lohduton oli näky, ilmeisesti moottorin tai vaihteiston öljypohja raapi kipinäsuihkun saattelemana asfaltin pintaa, vaikkei vauhti päätä huimannut...

----------


## Nak

> piinattu Rellu...


tähän sopisi kai paremmin Rellun pippana  :Wink:  #12 oli vielä matinkylässä ja tietty palanut #22

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ja löytyypä sieltä Westenfdin vanhoja Ikaruksiakin.
> 
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../gcackge9.html


Samaan 9000 (vh. 11 250) hintaan myydään myös toista WL:n vanhaa Ikarusta (ex. 65, FHU-765, ajettu 919 875 km).

http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../iegjaoag.html

----------


## Nak

http://www.tip-sales.com/fleetoption...earch_word%5D=

Tuolla on kaikki samansarjan ikarukset

----------


## Nak

http://www.huutokaupat.com/fi/v/31141

Nyt löytyi huutokauppa ilmoitus netistä

----------


## kuukanko

> Nyt löytyi huutokauppa ilmoitus netistä


Siellä näyttäisi olevan kaupan myös WL 1, minkä perään kyselit toisessa ketjussa.

----------


## Nak

> Siellä näyttäisi olevan kaupan myös WL 1, minkä perään kyselit toisessa ketjussa.


Näemmä, autohan on Nordea Rahoituksen, joten vähän kummastuttaa miksi se on tuolla, mutta relluille keksittiin jatkokohde, ja ikaruksille 39-42  :Wink:

----------


## VHi

> Näemmä, autohan on Nordea Rahoituksen, joten vähän kummastuttaa miksi se on tuolla, mutta relluille keksittiin jatkokohde, ja ikaruksille 39-42


Toivottavasti toi Kutter 9 menee asiasta ymmärtävälle.

----------


## Nak

Eipä hinnat hiponeet pilviä tuolla huutokaupassa  :Eek:  WL 25 vaihtoi omistajaa vaivaisella 1400e:llä ja Wl 96 ja 70 taisi mennä 3000e:llä. WL 105 ja 106 meni samalle huutajalle yhteishintaan 2400e ja WL 51 meni 1000e:llä  :Razz:  WL 1:n lähtöhinta oli 24000, mutta siitä ei tullut yhtään tarjousta  :Frown:  Veikkaisin että tuollainen hinta on vähän turhan kova räntäsateessa suoritettavaan huutokauppaan, vaikkakin mielestäni 24ke on aika vähän sen kuntoisesta ja ikäisestä autosta. (vaikka olikin naarmuinen ja toinen tuulilasin pyyhkijä puuttui varsineen, oli se silti siistimpi kuin yksikään jolla minä joudun töitä tekemään  :Laughing:  )

Muutenkin siellä oli aivan käsittämättömät määrät tavaraa huudettavana, varaosia, toimistokalusteita, tietokoneita jne.. en vain viitsinyt jäädä sinne tungokseen enää, kun en olisi kuitenkaan mitään huutanut  :Laughing:

----------


## antti

Minäkin olin tuossa huutokaupassa, en tosin huutanut mitään. Se WL 70 ( ScB86s Kutter9 ) meni Kivistö oy:lle, muita en tunnistanut. Satasella joku onnellinen sai palaneen Rellubussin luurangon. Kuulemma 2000 malliset Rellutkin ja siitä tuoreemmat ovat pääosin rahoitusyhtiön autoja. Osa on Hakkilassa, pääosa Loimaalla jossain realisointivarastossa.

----------


## toson

Ikarukset 105+106 ja nivel 96 matkalla Länsisatamaan.Suuntana Tallinna?

----------


## tiuku

Mitä tapahtui Wessun Scaloille 69, 19, 16 ja 17, Citelis Lineille ja niille Crossareille joita Andersson ei ostanut? Menivätkö takaisin rahoitusyhtiölle? Entä mikä on Rellujen kohtalo?

----------


## Palomaa

> Mitä tapahtui Wessun Scaloille 19, 16 ja 17


Nämä seisovat Ruhassa Scan-autolla.

----------


## Jompero

> Eipä hinnat hiponeet pilviä tuolla huutokaupassa  WL 25 vaihtoi omistajaa vaivaisella 1400e:llä ja Wl 96 ja 70 taisi mennä 3000e:llä. WL 105 ja 106 meni samalle huutajalle yhteishintaan 2400e ja WL 51 meni 1000e:llä


Onko tietoa mihin WL 25, 215 ja 96 lopulta päätyivät? WL 215 en ole nähnyt aikoihin. Toivottavasti saisivat hyvän kodin jostain Suomesta vielä, mutta jos 96 todella meni Viroon niin eiköhän päädy varaosiksi  :Sad:  WL 105 ja 106 varmaan menevät myös purkuun. Tämä vuosi taisi sitten olla todellisesti se viimeinen vuosi kun torni-volvoja pystyi pääkaupunkiseudulla näkemään missään käytössä :/

----------


## Nak

Jos tosiaan olivat matkalla Viron suuntaan kannattanee ehkä seurailla truckparts.ee sivua :/ mielestäni 96, 105 ja 106 menivät samalle ulkolaisen näköiselle huutajalle, mutta veikkaisin ehkä, että jatkavat vielä virosta pidemmälle. Latviaan, Liettuaan, Valko-Venäjälle, Kazakstaniin jne.
Tosiaan, enpä muistanutkaan enää 215:ä olisiko hukattu samaan aikaan 80:n kanssa vai voisiko olla mitenkään mahdollista että jatkaa strömman varavarana? 
Röyläntien halleillakin seisoi vielä alkusyksystä kaksi ex cbf-city l:ää, mikähän näiden kohtalo oli?

E: Arktisella puolella tiesivät että 25, 96, 105 ja 106 ovat menneet kaikki samaan Tallinnan laivaan  :Sad:

----------


## Resiina

Vantaalla Koivukylänväylän oikealla puolella kytötien jälkeen radalta päin katsottuna on entisiä Westendin linjan autoja ilman kilpiä. Ainakin autot ATG-262, ATG-263, 53, 54 ja 55. Nämä autot on vielä vanhoissa väreissä, siellä on 7 muuta linja-autoa joista muutamassa nobinan värit.

----------


## Nak

> Vantaalla Koivukylänväylän oikealla puolella kytötien jälkeen radalta päin katsottuna on entisiä Westendin linjan autoja ilman kilpiä. Ainakin autot ATG-262, ATG-263, 53, 54 ja 55. Nämä autot on vielä vanhoissa väreissä, siellä on 7 muuta linja-autoa joista muutamassa nobinan värit.


Mahtaisiko Nobinan maakaasu Volvot 197-199 olla siellä edelleen?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Westendin Linjan varikon pihalla on vielä rekan perävaunu Andersson-tekstein, osittain purettu auto 22 sekä osittain purettu turistibussi.

----------


## Concord

Westendin Rellu Omninova Maxiriderit 3kpl seisoo Orimattilassa, Helsingintien varressa.

----------


## Nak

Röyläntien halleilta ovat City L:t kadonneet, mutta yllätyksenä Andersson pitää varikkoa siellä  :Smile:  pihassa oli kolme Crosswayta mm. 13 ja yksi GD, 61




> Koskelon Raskoneella seisoo edelleen se 105:lle ostettu Crossari


Siellä se on edelleen, Wl 6 teipattuna. Tuulilasi on edelleen nokinen tulipalon jäljiltä. Merkillistä mikä palon on aiheuttanut ajamattomaan autoon ja se miksi sitä ei korjata  :Shocked:

----------


## mconen

15.11 klo 14.40
WL 1 / "ei  linjalla" oli matkalla omin voimin Jätkäsaareen (ehkä Viroon ??)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Loimaalla toimivan Auto- ja koneliike AKR Oy:n pihalta löytyvät entisistä WL:n autoista ainakin kolme Renault Agora Linea (mm. 31) sekä WL:t 39, 41 ja 69.

Myynnissä ovat autot 31, 41 ja 69:

http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../g9ad6f7d.html
http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../adgb9llc.html
http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../kjklekgi.html

----------


## Nak

> Loimaalla toimivan Auto- ja koneliike AKR Oy:n pihalta löytyvät entisistä WL:n autoista ainakin kolme Renault Agora Linea (mm. 31) sekä WL:t 39, 41 ja 69.
> 
> Myynnissä ovat autot 31, 41 ja 69:
> 
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../g9ad6f7d.html
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../adgb9llc.html
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../kjklekgi.html


Alkaa olemaan hinnat kohdallaan  :Very Happy:  yhdessä wl 69:n kuvassa näkyy myös wl 50  :Smile:

----------


## kuukanko

> yhdessä wl 69:n kuvassa näkyy myös wl 50


Sekin on myynnissä: myynti-ilmoitus

----------


## Nak

> Sekin on myynnissä: myynti-ilmoitus


On se hieno  :Redface:  Siellä kuvissa pilkistelee Wl 29

----------


## Zambo

> Alkaa olemaan hinnat kohdallaan


On todella kohdallaan  :Smile:  Eipä se oo hullu joka pyytää, mutta tämä pyytäjä taitaa olla lähinnä koomikko.

----------


## Nak

ex. Wl 33 myynnissä yksityisellä nettikone.comissa

----------


## 034

> ex. Wl 33 myynnissä yksityisellä nettikone.comissa


Onkos tämä huutokaupan antia?

----------


## Prompter

Saattaa liittyä tähän:




> Westendin Rellu Omninova Maxiriderit 3kpl seisoo Orimattilassa, Helsingintien varressa.


Orimattila on kuitenkin suhteellisen lähellä Lahtea.

----------


## Rasbelin

> ex. Wl 33 myynnissä yksityisellä nettikone.comissa


...ja todellinen arvo on lähempänä 2000-4000 euroa.  :Smile:  Jälleen kerran joku on ajatellut tekevänsä tilin ostamalla huutokaupasta jotain ja myymällä sen eteenpäin jollekin itseänsäkin pöljemmälle.

----------


## Hux

> Saattaa liittyä tähän:
> 
> Lainaus Alunperin kirjoittanut Concord Näytä viesti
> Westendin Rellu Omninova Maxiriderit 3kpl seisoo Orimattilassa, Helsingintien varressa.
> 
> 
> Orimattila on kuitenkin suhteellisen lähellä Lahtea.


Helsingistä päin tultaessa taajamamerkin jälkeen mäki ylös ja autot on tien vasemmalla puolella aitauksessa.

Lahti on jo pidemmän aikaa halunnut kuntaliitosta Orimattilan kanssa. Renkomäki on aikoonaan ollut osa Orimattilaa, mutta ei ole enään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Loimaalla toimivan Auto- ja koneliike AKR Oy:n pihalta löytyvät entisistä WL:n autoista ainakin kolme Renault Agora Linea (mm. 31) sekä WL:t 39, 41 ja 69.
> 
> Myynnissä ovat autot 31, 41 ja 69:
> 
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../g9ad6f7d.html
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../adgb9llc.html
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../kjklekgi.html


Tuolta löytyy myös yksi Lujatalo-teippauksissa oleva Renault Agora Line.

----------


## Nak

> Westendin Linjan varikon pihalla on vielä rekan perävaunu Andersson-tekstein, osittain purettu auto 22 sekä osittain purettu turistibussi.


Nyt piha on täysin tyhjä ja rakennusten purkutyöt on aloitettu. Paikalla on myös lujatalon kyltit jossa mainostetaan paikalle nousevan n. 350:n asunnon kerrostalokompleksi

----------


## Palomaa

> Nyt piha on täysin tyhjä


Tänään piha ei ollutkaan niin tyhjä, vaan paikalla oli 4 kappaletta virkavallan autoja, rynnäkkövarusteisiin varustautuneet poliisit roikkuivat katosta ja rikkoivat ikkunoita, video tulossa myöhemmin..  :Very Happy:  Mikä mahtaa olla syy tähän touhuun, jonkun sortin harjoittelu?

----------


## Prompter

Veikkaisin jonkin sortin rynnäkkö/hyökkäysharjoitusta. Nythän tilaan on sellainen helppo tehdä kun ei tarvitse jälkiä siivota kun rakennuskin puretaan  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...an_katso_kuva/

----------


## Nak

> 15.11 klo 14.40
> WL 1 / "ei linjalla" oli matkalla omin voimin Jätkäsaareen (ehkä Viroon


Ajoneuvoliikennerekisteri (Trafi) tietää kertoa, että ex. WL 1 (AVG-601) Ikarus on nykyisin TKL:n omistama  :Redface:

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

HS:n mukaan Wessun konkurssin taustalla olivat HSL-kilpailutusten tappiollisten linjasopimusten lisäksi myös toimitusjohtajan yhtiön kassasta ottamat omat muutaman miljoonan euron lainat, joilla paikkailtiin mm. Someron Linjan 1990-luvun pilkkomisen jälkeisen West-Bus Oy:n konkurssin eläkesäätiövastuita (joita on jo 2000-luvun alussa pariin kertaan käsitelty oikeudessa ja myös Westendin Linja Oy:n konkurssi voi nyt johtaa poliisitutkintaan).

Tässä yksi linkki ko. uutiseen:
http://www.radiocity.fi/uutiset/paak...nalaina/1/7700
Ja tässä linkki alkuperäiseen Helsingin Sanomien artikkeliin (mutta tämä linkki luutavasti kuluttaa myös sinulta viiden maksuttoman HS-artikkelin viikoittaista eväste/selain-pohjaista lukukiintiötä):
http://www.hs.fi/paivanlehti/kaupunk...a1355024134379

(Ja keskeneräisten tutkintojen/oikeusjuttujen tapaan nämä uutisartikkelit eivät yksilöi WL:n toimitusjohtajan henkilöllisyyttä, mutta tämä perheyrityksen nuoremman polven johtajan/pääomistajan nimi lienee entuudestaan tuttu monelle jlf-harrastajalle ja löytyy helposti esim. Kauppalehden yritystiedoista http://www.kauppalehti.fi/yritykset/...ja+oy/01160372 ).

----------


## jtm

Koskahan tuo TKL:n hankkima Ikarus saadaan liikenteeseen?  :Smile:

----------


## hana

WL:n vanhoja autoja on myös Honkanummella Pohjolan Matkan varikon pihassa ja ainakin tänään siellä oli myös Veolialle meneviä VDL:iä.

----------


## Nak

> Röyläntien halleilta ovat City L:t hävinneet


Olin väärässä, Pohjantähti teipatut vanhat city ällät ovat edelleen siellä. Olivat vaan vaihtaneet paikkaa. Kylkinumeroita en nähnyt. Kenenhän ne ovat kun ei muun Wl:n kaluston mukana ole hävitetty. Yksi "viimeinen" Espoon Auto pitäisi kyllä tallettaa jonnekkin  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Olin väärässä, Pohjantähti teipatut vanhat city ällät ovat edelleen siellä. Olivat vaan vaihtaneet paikkaa. Kylkinumeroita en nähnyt. Kenenhän ne ovat kun ei muun Wl:n kaluston mukana ole hävitetty. Yksi "viimeinen" Espoon Auto pitäisi kyllä tallettaa jonnekkin


Olen samaa mieltä. Kukaan ei vaan taida noita haluta, kun ovat aika huonossa kunnossa, mikä on sinällään sääli.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## LimoSWN

> Olen samaa mieltä. Kukaan ei vaan taida noita haluta, kun ovat aika huonossa kunnossa, mikä on sinällään sääli.


Varsinkin jos ääni alkaa kuullostaa tältä 


PS. Jos joku viittisi kerätä nämä viimeisimmät autot listaan minne menivät. löytyhän tästä toki noita ilmotuksia.

----------


## Nak

> Varsinkin jos ääni alkaa kuullostaa tältä 
> 
> 
> PS. Jos joku viittisi kerätä nämä viimeisimmät autot listaan minne menivät. löytyhän tästä toki noita ilmotuksia.


Espoon Auton -95 City L:t menivät suureksi osaksi Tallinnaan Eesti Truckpartsille ja luultavammin ovat siellä romutettu. 108 on vielä ajokuntoisena siellä. Sitten Wessulle menneiden (80, 84, 120, 216 ja 217) lisäksi joku kai paloi ja joku kolaroitiin romuksi ihan Concordia/Nobinan aikana. (ehkä myös 52 mutta ainakin 85, 121 ja 218)

----------


## LimoSWN

> Ja löytyypä sieltä Westenfdin vanhoja Ikaruksiakin.
> 
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../gcackge9.html


Mascus ilmoittaa tämän myydyksi. kenellehän kelvannu ? 

Samoin pari muuta. jäljellä ainoastaan ex 64 ja 65.

----------


## Nak

Verrattuna siihen, mitä Akr yrittää kiskoa isoista busseista, on mielestäni Vw kohtuullisen hintainen
http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../hmkbifhi.html

----------


## Karosa

> Verrattuna siihen, mitä Akr yrittää kiskoa isoista busseista, on mielestäni Vw kohtuullisen hintainen
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../hmkbifhi.html


Saas nähdä kuka tuon sitten ostaa, ja mihinkin tarkoitukseen.  :Cool:

----------


## Joonas Pio

AKR:llä on myös toinen VW Lito myytävänä, ex. WL 68.

http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../gh9egd8o.html

----------


## Karosa

Westendin Linjan rakennus on nyt kokonaan purettu.

----------


## LimoSWN

Westendin Rellu 23 ajelee wl. päällysteisellä numerolla Vaasan paikallisliikenteellä.Lujatalo mainoksissa. 

http://bussidata.kuvat.fi/kuvat/V/Va...i81+280812.JPG

----------


## Karosa

> Westendin Rellu 23 ajelee wl. päällysteisellä numerolla Vaasan paikallisliikenteellä.Lujatalo mainoksissa.


Ei tuo enään ole ollut siellä sen jälkeen kun UOF-404 meni sinne.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> AKR:llä on myös toinen VW Lito myytävänä, ex. WL 68.
> 
> http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../gh9egd8o.html


Kuin myös samanlainen VW Lito, ex. WL 67.

http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto.../ejeccm89.html

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Varmaan iha odotetut liikennöitsijät!
> 
> http://www.hsl.fi/fi/mikaonhsl/Uutis...012041244.aspx


HSL:n hallitus esittää linjan eP50 liikennöintisopimuksen jatkamista kesäliikennekauden 2014 loppuun saakka:

http://dsjulkaisu.tjhosting.com/~hsl.../2013325-7.HTM

----------


## bussifriikki

Minne kaikkialle WL:n kaupunkibussit on myyty?

Veolia sai pajon Scaloja ja Ikaruksia, TKL:llä on yksi E94F, GD:t  ja Crosswayt Anderssonilla.
Onko kenelläkään tietoa Citelisistä ja K202:sta?

----------


## Karosa

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa .. K202:sta?


Eikös tämä K202 (#25) ja N202 (#96) matkannut Viroon tai pidemmälle, ellen ihan väärin muista?

----------


## kuukanko

> Siellä kuvissa pilkistelee Wl 29


Nyt siitäkin löytyy myynti-ilmoitus.

----------


## Prompter

> Minne kaikkialle WL:n kaupunkibussit on myyty?
> 
> Onko kenelläkään tietoa Citelisistä?


Löytyvät Vantaalta, Sähkömetsän pysäkin läheltä. Kuva

----------


## bussifriikki

> Löytyvät Vantaalta, Sähkömetsän pysäkin läheltä. Kuva


Minkä organisaation varikko tuo on?

----------


## killerpop

> Minkä organisaation varikko tuo on?


Iät ja ajat tuossa on ollu Pohjolan Turistiauton varikko. Ja on edelleen.

----------


## hana

> Iät ja ajat tuossa on ollu Pohjolan Turistiauton varikko. Ja on edelleen.


Tarkka nimi taitaa olla Pohjolan Matka. En ole täysin varma, mutta samalla alueella on ilmeisesti nykyään myös VDL:n huolto.

----------


## hana

Kaksi WL:n entistä Ivecoa seisoo toimettoman näköisenä Raskoneen pihassa Toinen Savu teollisuusalueella Vantaalla.

----------


## Karosa

> Kaksi WL:n entistä Ivecoa seisoo toimettoman näköisenä Raskoneen pihassa Toinen Savu teollisuusalueella Vantaalla.


Oiskohan PL palauttanut lainassa olleet Ivecot?

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Westendin Linjan rakennus on nyt kokonaan purettu.


Hevosmiesten tietotoimistosta saadun tiedon mukaan tilalle tulee kerrostaloja...

----------


## kuukanko

> Hevosmiesten tietotoimistosta saadun tiedon mukaan tilalle tulee kerrostaloja...


www.lujakoti.fi:ssä voi käydä katselemassa paikalle tulevien asuntojen myynti-ilmoituksia, löytyvät kohdenimellä Asunto Oy Matinpuronpuisto.

----------


## Karosa

> Hevosmiesten tietotoimistosta saadun tiedon mukaan tilalle tulee kerrostaloja...


Jep niin tulee, siellähän rakennetaan parhaillaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Westendin Linjan ex. Ikarukset 39, 41, 42, 44 ovat myös AKR:llä myynnissä:
http://www.mascus.fi/kuljetuskalusto...odelgroup.html

41:stä näkyy olevan kaksi ilmoitusta, uudemmassa hinta on pudonnut 3 000  ja kilometrit nousseet 874 000:sta 8 700 000:een.  :Laughing:

----------


## killerpop

Westendin Linjan #39 ja #40 löytyvät Lempäälästä Polar Cranesin pihalta, jossa nykyisin järjestetään koneiden huutokauppoja. Nämä ovat näemmä huutokaupattavana 25.9.2013 täällä
http://www.rbauction.com/search?id=c...QyOTQ1NjcxNzI=

Mukana pitäisi tuon sivun mukaan olla myös ex #41 ja #42

----------


## Sakke100

Entinen Westendin Linjan nro 18 Carrus City L ORI-218 Helsingin Länsisatamassa 23.09.2013 menossa Tallinnan laivaan.

----------


## hana

Raskoneen Toinen Savu toimipisteen pihassa on joitakin WL:n entisiä Ivecoita.

Yhdessä pihalla olevassa lukee myös Anderssonin tekstit ja kaikki havaitsemani bussit ovat muistaakseni olleet valkoisia.

----------


## Nak

Westendin entisistä Crossareista ilman uutta haltijaa on tietääkseni autot 14, 15, 21, 72, 73, 78, 79, 97, 98 ja 99. Voisiko olla osa näistä? Osa näistä on Toisella Savulla, kuten hana mainitsi. 
13 on nykyään Anderssonin 3 ja 66 on Vaasan paikallisliikenteen 6 ja 29 on myynnissä Loimaalla

----------


## kuukanko

> 13 on nykyään Anderssonin 3


Ja jos sekin on vain vuokralla Anderssonilla, niin en olisi yhtään yllättynyt, jos se palautettaisiin keväällä ja Andersson toisi v46:lle tilalle Turussa linjalla 20 nyt olevan GD-hybridin, kun linjan 20 liikennöitsijä vaihtuu.

----------


## Karosa

> Andersson toisi v46:lle tilalle Turussa linjalla 20 nyt olevan GD-hybridin


Tämä autohan seisoo vieläkin Hernesaaressa h14:n päättärin kupeessa, helikopterikenttää vastapäätä verkkoaidan takana.

----------


## Nak

> Tämä autohan seisoo vieläkin Hernesaaressa h14:n päättärin kupeessa, helikopterikenttää vastapäätä verkkoaidan takana.





> 17.10 
> 
>  Anderssonin Hybridi-GD roikkui puomilla kuorma-auton perässä Länsiväylällä Westendin kohdalla Helsingin suuntaan n. tunti sitten


Liekö ollut siellä happanemassa lokakuulta asti?

----------


## Skurubisin

WLn entisiä autoja on löytynyt etelä Saksasta.
http://autoline-eu.se/sf/buss-stadsb...561538800.html

/Skurubisin

----------


## Wito

Osa WL:n Irisbus Citelis kaupunkiajokeista ovat 2014 lähtien liikennöineet Puolassa. Lisätietoa tältä sivulta: 

http://phototrans.net/2415,517,2422,0.html

----------


## bestcarrus

> Osa WL:n Irisbus Citelis kaupunkiajokeista ovat 2014 lähtien liikennöineet Puolassa. Lisätietoa tältä sivulta: 
> 
> http://phototrans.net/2415,517,2422,0.html


Olen muuten lähdössä parinviikon kuluttua puolaan niin jospa tuollainen ex westendi tulis vastaan

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:32 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:28 ----------




> WLn entisiä autoja on löytynyt etelä Saksasta.
> http://autoline-eu.se/sf/buss-stadsb...561538800.html
> 
> /Skurubisin


Huomasin muuten että tuohon bussiin on jäänyt hsl-alueen hinta tiedote

----------


## bestcarrus

Westendin linja 98 on muuten nykyään Pekolan liikenne 26. Bussi ostettiin kuulemma 2014 Werner reiseriltä takaisin Suomeen.

----------


## luukas79

> Westendin linja 98 on muuten nykyään Pekolan liikenne 26. Bussi ostettiin kuulemma 2014 Werner reiseriltä takaisin Suomeen.


Ha, harvinaista kuulla että jotkut palaavat takasin suomeen. Ainahan ne "jäävät sille tielleen", eli myydään romutettavaksi tai ovat uudessa maassaan jonkun aikaa palveluksessa kunnes ne sit romutetaan!  :Wink:

----------

